# Todo el mundo tiene ansiedad, estrés, depresión, etc... Es acojonante.



## Lord Yavestruc (4 Mar 2022)

No se salva casi nadie y no me refiero a estos últimos dos años de subnormalidad que lo único que ha hecho ha sido aflorar el elefante que estaba en la habitación.

Por lo menos en mi caso, no conozco ni una sola casa, ni una sola familia, que se libre de algún problema mental por parte de alguno o varios de sus miembros. Y lo peor es que no veo patrón por ningún sitio, hay de todo: gente solitaria, gente con familia, gente con trabajo, gente sin trabajo, gente que le va bien en el trabajo, gente que le va mal, funcivagos amargados... Lo único en común que tienen es que viven tristes y angustiados y van empastillados. 

Encima hablo con la gente de este tema y todos me dicen lo mismo, que conocen un montón de gente con problemas de este tipo.

¿Dónde está el problema, en la decadencia moral generalizada, se ha extendido el existencialismo? ¿Hay un sobrediagnóstico y realmente siempre ha sido así? ¿Hay un exceso de creación de necesidades inalcanzable para todo el mundo? ¿Hay un exceso de comodidades? ¿Alimentación, sedentarismo, pantallas? ¿De dónde nace tanta infelicidad?


----------



## saddhu (4 Mar 2022)

el relativismo…. 
nos hemos desconectado de nuestra esencia humana y espiritual….


----------



## mloureiro (4 Mar 2022)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> ¿Dónde está el problema, en la decadencia moral generalizada, se ha extendido el existencialismo? ¿Hay un sobrediagnóstico y realmente siempre ha sido así? ¿Hay un exceso de creación de necesidades inalcanzable para todo el mundo? ¿Hay un exceso de comodidades? ¿Alimentación, sedentarismo, pantallas? ¿De dónde nace tanta infelicidad?



Es un problema de complejo, de mundo en el mundo. Son acumulados de problemas de desgaste del cerebro.
Un tema que no va a mejorar.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (4 Mar 2022)

Presta atención cuando vayas a una Farmacia. 
El 99% de las charos se llevan antidepresivo y analgésico.


----------



## juantxxxo (4 Mar 2022)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> ¿Dónde está el problema



Que el mundo que conocíamos probablemente no vuelva.


----------



## Covid Bryant (4 Mar 2022)

tranqui que ahora les va una guerra mundial de postre

jajaja covilerdos otaneros a comer pollas

a ver si os moris todos, puta escoria retrasada


----------



## MrDanger (4 Mar 2022)

No hay esperanza en un futuro digno, sino en que la distopia cada vez vaya a más.


----------



## Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla (4 Mar 2022)

Que prueben a reventar la pantallita de gran hermano a la que están pegados todo el día, y me digan. 
Tratamiento simple del dortó gordinflas


----------



## Al-paquia (4 Mar 2022)

Consumir menos, trabajar menos, dormir más, follar más.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (4 Mar 2022)

La renuncia a DIOS


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (4 Mar 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> La renuncia a DIOS
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Es bastante paradójico que esté tan de moda la meditación entre muchos que reniegan de la religión como solución a los problemas mentales cuando precisamente el rezo y la oración han sido siempre una forma de hacerlo.


----------



## sirpask (4 Mar 2022)

Esto si que es una pandemia en occidente, los problemas mentales.

Igual yendo un poco mas a misa, se dejan de tomar medicamentos.

Quien sabe, por probar...


----------



## Mentefria2 (4 Mar 2022)

Pues mis vecinos langostos ex-profesores que pillan 14 pagas de 2.200 euros al mes cada uno están la mar de tranquilos y siempre mirando pisitos para invertir..


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (4 Mar 2022)

Yo no, estoy muy tranquilo, no dejo que la negatividad que promueve el Sistema satánico me afecte de ninguna manera. Es lo que tiene descubrir la Verdad que te hace libre.


*Juan 8:32

Reina-Valera 1960*



32 y conoceréis la verdad, y la verdad os hará libres.


----------



## machote hispano (4 Mar 2022)

Bombazo>Zpenco>crisis>recuperacion>cumfraude>profanación de Paco>virus+muerte+crisis>crisis >volcan+crisis>600€/MWh+crisis>guerra+CRISIS>nuke? 

El peor presidente, con el peor gobierno, en el peor momento. 

Dios aprieta, pero no ahoga, pero Dios, afloja un poco, porfi. Aún quedan Hombres Justos, porfi.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (4 Mar 2022)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> No se salva casi nadie y no me refiero a estos últimos dos años de subnormalidad que lo único que ha hecho ha sido aflorar el elefante que estaba en la habitación.
> 
> Por lo menos en mi caso, no conozco ni una sola casa, ni una sola familia, que se libre de algún problema mental por parte de alguno o varios de sus miembros. Y lo peor es que no veo patrón por ningún sitio, hay de todo: gente solitaria, gente con familia, gente con trabajo, gente sin trabajo, gente que le va bien en el trabajo, gente que le va mal, funcivagos amargados... Lo único en común que tienen es que viven tristes y angustiados y van empastillados.
> 
> ...



Sí que hay patrón: todos son pobres que pensaban que iban a triunfar, volverse ricos y vivir en mansiones en lugares exclusivos. Cuando se dieron cuenta de que tal cosa no era posible, se han deprimido-emputado a partes iguales. Entonces se dedican a dar por culo.

Luego venden las casas de campo que heredan de sus familiares, sin darse cuenta que todos los ricos tienen una. Los ricos se dan cuenta que vivir en el campo, aunque sea temporalmente, es necesario para la buena salud. Por algo tienden a aislarse de la sociedad, que es ruidosa, sucia y enferma.


----------



## Julc (4 Mar 2022)

A mí sólo me estresa ver a los mascarillos y sus caras de subnormales.


----------



## Rotto2 (4 Mar 2022)

58% divorcios soledad epidémica precariedad e inseguridades laboral y económica desarraigo de familia y amigos todo eso crea mucho miedo y angustia. 

Lo peor es lo de las tías. La pareja y el grupo de amigos y familia es lo más importante. Y con las tías divorciándose el 56% y quitando todo el trabajo fácil a los hombres pues al hoyo.


----------



## Rotto2 (4 Mar 2022)

Claro que es por motivos concretos pero no se lo van a contar a un pedazo de GILIPOLLAS como tú


----------



## rsaca (4 Mar 2022)

Pues si ahora tienen ansiedad, ya verás cuando se manifiesten los verdaderos efectos secundarios de las vacunas a medio-largo plazo y se haga público. Entonces si que será un drama para muchos.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (4 Mar 2022)

En las casas ya no hay niños. Es muy triste. 
A mí mis sobrinos me dan alegría y jolgorio en casa.


----------



## poppom (4 Mar 2022)

Matar a Dios y sustituirlo por lo material.
Pero vaya, lo material se está terminando y con Dios muerto no les queda NADA


----------



## poppom (4 Mar 2022)

sálvese quien pueda dijo:


> En las casas ya no hay niños. Es muy triste.
> A mí mis sobrinos me dan alegría y jolgorio en casa.



Ahora tenemos casas con gatos y perros de los que pasan frío sin abrigo


----------



## astroman (4 Mar 2022)

somos seres espirituales nos guste o no y al final estar tan conectado a esta ilusion matrix hace que el alma se encoja y vienen las depresiones suicidios etc gente rica,pobre,guapos,feos....da igual,la falta de tiempo libre y el saber usarlo para discernir refelxionar y cuidarse es uno de los males de este mundo


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (4 Mar 2022)

poppom dijo:


> Ahora tenemos casas con gatos y perros de los que pasan frío sin abrigo



Pues eso, deprimente. 
Y el ideal social es feismo y degeneración. No mola.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (4 Mar 2022)

Claro que no es por un motivo concreto, es por muchos motivos concretos:
paro
inflación
trabajos de mierda
mujeres de mierda
amistades de mierda
sociedad de mierda
funcionarios de mierda
policias de mierda
alimentos de mierda
aire de mierda
bozales de mierda
restricciones de mierda


Si lo difícil realmente es mantenerse cuerdo...


----------



## Atrezu (4 Mar 2022)

Lo normal en una civilización que colapsa.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (4 Mar 2022)

Bueno, pues la sociedad es maravillosa y la gente está hecha mierda mentalmente por gusto.


----------



## François (4 Mar 2022)

Pues yo estaba mal de adolescente hace unos 20 años. Ahora estoy bastante bien. Supongo que la tranquilidad económica es muy importante.


----------



## Murray's (4 Mar 2022)

Pues que se vayan preparando, sobre todo las covidlerdas feministas empoderaditas y subiditas de tono o creciditas, es probable que los Rusos se hagan con el control de EUROPA y todo y lo van a pasar mal especialmente ellas, se les van a bajar los humitos...

La rusia comunista pone a la mujer en su sitio en los fogones y en la familia y parir hijos


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (4 Mar 2022)

Ya, pero una cosa es esa y otra lo que hay ahí fuera.

La realidad es que hay que hacer fuerza para mantenerse en pie en un mundo en ruinas.


----------



## Meñakoz (4 Mar 2022)

Así que las farmacias ven incrementando cada año las ventas de somniferos, ansioliticos, antidepresivos, zepanes... Basta fijarse en los anuncios de televisión bombardeando con dormilina y demás productos estabilizantes para darse cuenta que algo estamos haciendo mal en esta sociedad para que ocurran estos hechos.


----------



## RvD (4 Mar 2022)

A mi me causa una profunda tristeza ver el miedo en la mirada de mi madre. Siempre fue valiente, enérgica... No queda nada de eso en ella.

Como buena "vacunada" con las tres dosis y de regalo, también la de la gripe, pilló el catarro llamado Ómicron. Además coincide que ha dejado de fumar radicalmente, porque decía que notaba falta de aire (yo creo que era sugestión) y ahora tiene temblores. Sospecho que puedan ser ataques de ansiedad, pero tampoco descarto que pueda ser inicio de Parkinson.

El otro día se estaba comiendo una hojuela (dulce de carnaval por estas tierras) y a pesar de que a mi me parecía que estaba tranquila, la mano que sujetaba el dulce estaba temblorosa. Ella dice que son secuelas del covid y así se lo ha asegurado el médico... Como si el médico pudiera distinguir si lo que la pasa es que tiene ataques de ansiedad, secuelas de covid o de la "vacuna".

No te jode...!

Una lástima. Lleva ya unas semanas tomando antidepresivos y sigue igual.

Por otra parte y en referencia concreta al título del hilo, confirmado por mi cuñada enfermera en un centro de salud de pueblo mediano de CLM. Estremecedor el número de personas en tratamiento por esa cuestión.


----------



## DEREC (4 Mar 2022)

No tener que ir a trabajar. Te parece poco?


----------



## Morototeo (4 Mar 2022)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> No se salva casi nadie y no me refiero a estos últimos dos años de subnormalidad que lo único que ha hecho ha sido aflorar el elefante que estaba en la habitación.
> 
> Por lo menos en mi caso, no conozco ni una sola casa, ni una sola familia, que se libre de algún problema mental por parte de alguno o varios de sus miembros. Y lo peor es que no veo patrón por ningún sitio, hay de todo: gente solitaria, gente con familia, gente con trabajo, gente sin trabajo, gente que le va bien en el trabajo, gente que le va mal, funcivagos amargados... Lo único en común que tienen es que viven tristes y angustiados y van empastillados.
> 
> ...



Es falta de informacion, es no saber que va a ser de sus vidas e el futuro, la gente se vuelve loca. En estos tiempos, lo mejor es haberse preparado lo minimamente, y saber a que nos enfrentamos... Si sabes que va a ocurrir en 2-10 años, al principio entras en shock, pero luego basas tu vida en ir preparando el futuro, no nos queda otra. El futuro es un futuro sin petroleo, vete pensando que vas a hacer entonces, y que van a hacer tus hijas, y iras encontrando soluciones. desde hace 2 años, a los que dijimos que es el peak oil, nos han llamado locos (bueno a mi personalmente desde hace 15 años que estoy unido al peak oil), que si el petroleo es infinito, y no se que mas burradas, pero a mi no me molesta, se lo que entra en tu cabeza cuando no quieres leer ciertas cosas, cuando no quieres asumir la realidad.. Sabiamos que los ultimos años de petroleo, van a ser de locos.. guerras, todos los putos paises luchando por las ultimas gotas de petroleo y gas, y asi esta pasando.. El covid nos dejo 2 años tranquilos sin guerras, pararon el mundo y el consumo de petróleo, pero ahora ya la gente pasa de ello... en cuanto ha empezado la guerra se ha ido a tomar por culo el covid, ya no es rentable para los gobiernos exprimirlo mas, ahora deben hacer politica de altura... quedan meses, espero que años, donde no podremos comprar carne, no podremos comprar gasolina, no tendremos luz a las noches, no podremos viajar, y el 70% de los empleos se iran a tomar por culo.. en base a eso, piensa que puedes hacer en el futuro.. o Autosuficienda y defensa, o pillaje y ataque... mira a ver como están paises del tercer mucho, y empieza a pensar. A mi no me gustaria estar en el pellejo de muchos politicos en estos momentos, ni ellos mismos saben a lo que se enfrentan... Yo solo espero una cosa, y es que España no entre en guerra, no tenemos muchas papeletas porque no tenemos petroleo, ni gas, pero miedo me dan paises como venezuela, noruega..etc


----------



## Ele_SD (4 Mar 2022)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> ¿Hay un exceso de comodidades? ¿Alimentación, sedentarismo, pantallas? ¿De dónde nace tanta infelicidad?



línea y bingo.


----------



## Lonchafina (4 Mar 2022)

saddhu dijo:


> el relativismo….
> nos hemos desconectado de nuestra esencia humana y espiritual….



Esa es la mejor cura para la depresión. Reconectarse con uno mismo.

La gente está así porque se han alejado de ellos mismos. Cuando no vives como tu cuerpo te pide vivir, sino que vives como se espera de ti que vivas, ahí es cuando viene la depresión, la ansiedad etc.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (4 Mar 2022)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> No se salva casi nadie y no me refiero a estos últimos dos años de subnormalidad que lo único que ha hecho ha sido aflorar el elefante que estaba en la habitación.
> 
> Por lo menos en mi caso, no conozco ni una sola casa, ni una sola familia, que se libre de algún problema mental por parte de alguno o varios de sus miembros. Y lo peor es que no veo patrón por ningún sitio, hay de todo: gente solitaria, gente con familia, gente con trabajo, gente sin trabajo, gente que le va bien en el trabajo, gente que le va mal, funcivagos amargados... Lo único en común que tienen es que viven tristes y angustiados y van empastillados.
> 
> ...



Como toda la vida,lo que pasa que antes los metían en un psiquiátrico y tiraban la llave y en la familia ni se hablaba ni preguntaba.


----------



## Julianillo (4 Mar 2022)

Creo que también viene un poco por la falta de sol que le falta a la gente que se ha auto impuesto un confinamiento.
La vitamina D es esencial y si no se toman suplementos se está en un déficit constante.
También creo que tiene que ver la excesiva exposición a las pantallas que tenemos yo me incluyo también que estoy todo el puto día enganchado en el móvil, otro motivo es simplemente escuchar las noticias oficiales es un machaque constante de miedo preocupación terror y malas noticias, Y todo eso te va a comiendo por dentro. 
Soluciones: sal a que te dé el sol quítate la camiseta y date un paseo por el campo, deja el puto móvil en casa que antes no teníamos móviles y vivíamos mejor, Y no escuches noticias haz simplemente tu vida lo que no te ocurre a ti no existe


----------



## Gorrión (4 Mar 2022)

LA TV


----------



## wenomeno (4 Mar 2022)

La felicidad no cae del cielo, hay que currársela un poco. Cada uno la encontrará en un lugar diferente, pero desde luego no está en ver la tele, comprar más trapitos o trastos.

Lo más importante es tener relaciones sanas, con la familia, los amigos, la pareja, en el trabajo. No hace falta que tus compañeros sean los mejores del mundo, pero tampoco que te hagan desear perderlos de vista. La cuestión es que construír esas relaciones requiere un esfuerzo, pero la gente es muy inmadura, al primer problema se cierra en banda, deja de hablar con los amigos, se va de casa, se divorcia. Como dijo alguno antes los niños son la alegría de una casa, pero tanto adultos como abuelos prefieren vivir cada uno en su casa porque "están más tranquilos". Pues tanta tranquilidad es un aburrimiento. Y para combatirla ponen la tele. Muy bien, fantástico, ¿a alguien le sorprende que haya tanto amargado?

Otras cosas importantes, el dinero, no nos engañemos. Pero no dinero para comprar más basura, sino para tener un colchón y dormir tranquilo. y sobre todo, como se consigue. La diferencia entre tener un trabajo de mierda o uno decente es abismal. Ya no hablemos de estar en el paro, o peor encadenar trabajos precarios con el paro y vuelta a empezar. Pero para conseguir un buen trabajo hay que invertir tiempo y esfuerzo, aprender a conseguirse enchufes, emigrar a donde hay trabajo, aprender nuevas habilidades, idiomas, etc.

La salud, fundamental también. Se han mencionado un montón de cosas, todas importantes. Hacer ejercicio físico, comer bien, salir a la naturaleza un poco, tomar el sol y el aire. ¿Cuanta gente le dedica tiempo a estas cosas?

Y luego encontrar una pasión. No digo un hobby, sino una pasión, algo que te absorva y ocupe tu mente, que te vayas a la cama pensando en ello, que no deje sitio para pensamientos negativos.

Y también hay que decirlo, tener menos tonterías en la cabeza, no ser tan blandito, que la gente se amarga/ofende por cualquier cosa. Todo es un drama, una ofensa intolerable. Esto las mujeres lo hacen el 99%, y los hombres muchos, cada vez más. La de marcianadas que he oído. 

En resumen, esforzarse en llevarse bien con la gente, hacer ejercicio y salir a la naturaleza, conseguir un medio de vida mejor, encontrar una pasión, forjar un poco de carácter, apagar la tele. No son cosas tan complicadas, están al alcance de la mayoría, sin embargo la gente va por el camino contrario.


----------



## rafabogado (4 Mar 2022)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> No se salva casi nadie y no me refiero a estos últimos dos años de subnormalidad que lo único que ha hecho ha sido aflorar el elefante que estaba en la habitación.
> 
> Por lo menos en mi caso, no conozco ni una sola casa, ni una sola familia, que se libre de algún problema mental por parte de alguno o varios de sus miembros. Y lo peor es que no veo patrón por ningún sitio, hay de todo: gente solitaria, gente con familia, gente con trabajo, gente sin trabajo, gente que le va bien en el trabajo, gente que le va mal, funcivagos amargados... Lo único en común que tienen es que viven tristes y angustiados y van empastillados.
> 
> ...



Diles que entren al foro.

Y más en concreto, al hilo del Santo Evangelio diario.


----------



## Lemavos (4 Mar 2022)

Yo me deprimo cuando veo esto y se que no lo voy a tener. 

Quiero una paguita ya!!


----------



## The Chortinas´ Club (4 Mar 2022)




----------



## Markkus (4 Mar 2022)

Un sistema enfermo genera enfermos.


----------



## Mizraim (4 Mar 2022)

Lonchafina dijo:


> Esa es la mejor cura para la depresión. Reconectarse con uno mismo.
> 
> La gente está así porque se han alejado de ellos mismos. Cuando no vives como tu cuerpo te pide vivir, sino que vives como se espera de ti que vivas, ahí es cuando viene la depresión, la ansiedad etc.



Tal cual asi sali yo del pozo, que hasta me querian empastillar en la seguridad social.

Sudar de la gente y sudar de lo que esperan de ti, vivir por y para ti mismo es la autentica salud, sin importar absolutamente nada más, sin presiones. Y todo és por culpa de este puto gran hermano en el que vivimos y la ultra competitividad.


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (4 Mar 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Pues que se vayan preparando, sobre todo las covidlerdas feministas empoderaditas y subiditas de tono o creciditas, es probable que los Rusos se hagan con el control de EUROPA y todo y lo van a pasar mal especialmente ellas, se les van a bajar los humitos...
> 
> La rusia comunista pone a la mujer en su sitio en los fogones y en la familia y parir hijos



Conque Putin prometa eso, España se vuelve parte del nuevo Pacto de Varsovia


----------



## sinfonier (4 Mar 2022)

Te lo confirmo. Eso sí que es una auténtica pandemia.

Desde mi punto de vista, las razones que enumeraria son:


Exceso de exposición a propaganda (que no información) destinada a generar ansiedad por consumir más propaganda
Relativismo moral
Sociedad infantilizada que empieza a enfrentarse a problemas que no se conocían en el primer mundo
Se puede alegar que la situación es objetivamente mala: encadenamiento de crisis, pandemia, guerra... Pero la depresión y la ansiedad van unidas a la interpretación de la realidad, no a la realidad en sí.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (4 Mar 2022)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> No se salva casi nadie y no me refiero a estos últimos dos años de subnormalidad que lo único que ha hecho ha sido aflorar el elefante que estaba en la habitación.
> 
> Por lo menos en mi caso, no conozco ni una sola casa, ni una sola familia, que se libre de algún problema mental por parte de alguno o varios de sus miembros. Y lo peor es que no veo patrón por ningún sitio, hay de todo: gente solitaria, gente con familia, gente con trabajo, gente sin trabajo, gente que le va bien en el trabajo, gente que le va mal, funcivagos amargados... Lo único en común que tienen es que viven tristes y angustiados y van empastillados.
> 
> ...



no follar, las rrss y la tele.

Antes lo que controlaba la válvula eran las fiestas y socializar, pero el problema estaba ahí. Ahora los factores que dije están peor que nunca y la socialización después der kobi es la de un asperger que se leyó un manual de autoayuda.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (4 Mar 2022)

que apaguen la tele, entren en burbuja y acepten el mad max y a pazuzu


----------



## rulifu (4 Mar 2022)

No se salva ni putin


----------



## Vorsicht (4 Mar 2022)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> No se salva casi nadie y no me refiero a estos últimos dos años de subnormalidad que lo único que ha hecho ha sido aflorar el elefante que estaba en la habitación.
> 
> Por lo menos en mi caso, no conozco ni una sola casa, ni una sola familia, que se libre de algún problema mental por parte de alguno o varios de sus miembros. Y lo peor es que no veo patrón por ningún sitio, hay de todo: gente solitaria, gente con familia, gente con trabajo, gente sin trabajo, gente que le va bien en el trabajo, gente que le va mal, funcivagos amargados... Lo único en común que tienen es que viven tristes y angustiados y van empastillados.
> 
> ...



Faltan azadones hamijo!!! Minolles de azadones repartidos y se acabó toda la tontería. 
Y sí, me pasa como a ti, casi todo mi entorno dice estar fatal y encima van a psicólogos y psiquiatras. Y como dices, no hay un perfil único: funcis, remeros, emptesarios, paguiteros, casados, solteros, divorciados, ricos, pobres, inteligentes, sucnormales, buenos, hijos de puta, etc,. No sé si me dejo alguien. 
Eso sí que es un puto biruj! 
Pero la medicina es obvia: AZADONES A MINOYES!!!


----------



## Triptolemo (4 Mar 2022)

Solo existe la lucha o la huida, esta demostrado que la sensación de no poder operar en esas formas de lucha-huida genera impotencia, problemas de salud... 

Hay que huir o luchar, el que se es queda atascado es el que sufre... 

Este video tiene 3 partes del padre de la psicofarmacopea... 
Henri laborit...


----------



## Visilleras (4 Mar 2022)

Más de la mitad de esas depresiones y trastornos de ansiedad se curan de una forma muy sencilla: No tomándose en serio lo que dicen los informativos de la tele, y dándole la razón a los tontos de tu entorno.

De hecho una persona muy sabia dijo: "Si quieres ser feliz, basta con decirle a todo el mundo lo que quiere escuchar, y luego hacer SIEMPRE lo que a ti te salga de los cojones"

Dejar de usar WhatsApp y apagar las pantallas también ayuda.


----------



## lectordelaburbuja (4 Mar 2022)

individualismo y ahora cada vez mas, viviendo en mundos virtuales, cosas que en general la mayoria de las generaciones anteriores de seres humanos no han experimentado antes, basicamente no estamos hechos para llevar eso al extremo en masa


----------



## individualina (4 Mar 2022)

Lonchafina dijo:


> Esa es la mejor cura para la depresión. Reconectarse con uno mismo.
> 
> La gente está así porque se han alejado de ellos mismos. Cuando no vives como tu cuerpo te pide vivir, sino que vives como se espera de ti que vivas, ahí es cuando viene la depresión, la ansiedad etc.



Si a lo anterior se añade la perversión de todos los valores humanos existente en la sociedad actual y que, en vez de CREAR (o ser) en función de su esencia, la gente se pasa tooooda la vida únicamente apretando botoncitos y pantallitas, pues ya lo tienes: una sociedad de personas anuladas como la que se describe en el post inicial del hilo.

La gente necesita crear. Si no creamos nos deshumanizamos.


----------



## Elbrujo (4 Mar 2022)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> No se salva casi nadie y no me refiero a estos últimos dos años de subnormalidad que lo único que ha hecho ha sido aflorar el elefante que estaba en la habitación.
> 
> Por lo menos en mi caso, no conozco ni una sola casa, ni una sola familia, que se libre de algún problema mental por parte de alguno o varios de sus miembros. Y lo peor es que no veo patrón por ningún sitio, hay de todo: gente solitaria, gente con familia, gente con trabajo, gente sin trabajo, gente que le va bien en el trabajo, gente que le va mal, funcivagos amargados... Lo único en común que tienen es que viven tristes y angustiados y van empastillados.
> 
> ...




Aki uno que pronto acudira a empastillarse.

El origen no tengo ni puta idea pero tengo varias teorias

Las pantallitas de los cojones que nos vuelven asociales uraños y hasta menos inteligentes

La alimentacion, comiendo mierda transgenica y productos con quimica nueva que altera la flora intestinal y jode la cabeza

Carencia de valores, no se tu pero cada vez me topo con mas hijos de puta este pais esta plagado de cabrones y envidiosos.

Acosos laborales y escolares por todos lados etc etc

Decadencia economica mundial, si no te gusta tu trabajo no podras abandonarlo porque mira como esta el patio, o las familias que no llegan a final de mes.

En fin no se quizas sea un poco de todo o incluso este provocado pir el NWO. A veces pienso que lo mejor seria que se fuera toda la tecnologia a tomar por culo y retroceder 100 años. En fin


----------



## Elbrujo (4 Mar 2022)

sálvese quien pueda dijo:


> En las casas ya no hay niños. Es muy triste.
> A mí mis sobrinos me dan alegría y jolgorio en casa.



Estones cierto. Yo mi hijo me da la vida a mi y a todo mi alrededor, no hay nada igual, la gente los sustituye por perros y demas mierda pero no es lo mismo


----------



## Guillotin (4 Mar 2022)

*Todo el mundo tiene ansiedad, estrés, depresión, etc... Es acojonante.*

Eso es porque no han comprado suficientes pisos y por lo tanto han fracasado en la vida. No son nada.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (4 Mar 2022)

Las depresiones se curan LEYENDO.


----------



## subvencionados (4 Mar 2022)

El mundo que conocían se les ha vuelto irreconocible. Ya no controlan. Están sobre arenas movedizas. Hasta ahora el futuro era totalmente predecible con más +- un leve porcentaje de variación. El de ahora es totalmente impredecible.

Así que tenemos: falta de control (ansiedad, estrés) + miedo generalizado por parte de los mass mierda. Resultado: demasiado bien está la gente todavía.


----------



## Xάος (4 Mar 2022)

LA ESPERANZA.

En una sociedad religiosa como antaño, si la vida era una putísima mierda, al menos la gente tenía fe en que tras ella verían el cielo y la vida eterna.
Ahora sólo hay nihilismo, materialismo y desesperanza. Eso revienta el ánimo de la gente. Súmale redes sociales, vida moderna, comida de mierda, doctrina del shock....


----------



## IMPULSES (4 Mar 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> Pues mis vecinos langostos ex-profesores que pillan 14 pagas de 2.200 euros al mes cada uno están la mar de tranquilos y siempre mirando pisitos para invertir..



que inviertan que inviertan....que es el momento PERFECTO para hipotecarse , en especial esos que piensan que sus vidas siempre serán lineales.


----------



## IMPULSES (4 Mar 2022)

Xάος dijo:


> LA ESPERANZA.
> 
> En una sociedad religiosa como antaño, si la vida era una putísima mierda, al menos la gente tenía fe en que tras ella verían el cielo y la vida eterna.
> Ahora sólo hay nihilismo, materialismo y desesperanza. Eso revienta el ánimo de la gente. Súmale redes sociales, vida moderna, comida de mierda, doctrina del shock....



A mi lo único que me mantiene "cuerdo" es creer firmemente en que cuando muera, hay un Dios que nos acogerá a todos sin distinción de ningún tipo.


----------



## gromenauer (4 Mar 2022)

Desde los 20 años sufriendo ansiedad y algun periodo de depresión hasta los treinta y pocos. 

Desde el confinamiento que aprendí a sudar de toda esa mierda, mientras mucha peña va pal otro lao.

Casi 15 putos años mal, pues na, almenos ya he recorrido el camino del cual mas de uno esta iniciando... A ver como lo surfean...

En fin, que "salimos mas fuertes"


----------



## Marco Porcio (4 Mar 2022)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> No se salva casi nadie y no me refiero a estos últimos dos años de subnormalidad que lo único que ha hecho ha sido aflorar el elefante que estaba en la habitación.
> 
> Por lo menos en mi caso, no conozco ni una sola casa, ni una sola familia, que se libre de algún problema mental por parte de alguno o varios de sus miembros. Y lo peor es que no veo patrón por ningún sitio, hay de todo: gente solitaria, gente con familia, gente con trabajo, gente sin trabajo, gente que le va bien en el trabajo, gente que le va mal, funcivagos amargados... Lo único en común que tienen es que viven tristes y angustiados y van empastillados.
> 
> ...



En que han perdido la espiritualidad/religión. Yo estaría igual si no tuviera creencias espirituales, supongo. Aparte de que como dicen varios por aquí, todo esta creado adrede para joder a la gente. Cabe preguntarse si hay algunas entidades por ahí "chupando" de las energías negativas que tanto se fomentan en las personas.


----------



## Guano For Life (4 Mar 2022)

Tal cual. A nivel fisiológico no estamos preparados para niveles medios de estrés durante largos períodos de tiempo. Literalmente eso daña nuestras estructuras celulares y nuestros tejidos.

Es algo que se observa incluso en experimentos con animales. Cuanto más arriba está una especie en la cadena trófica, es decir, cuanto más depredador sea una especie, peor soporta las cargas de estrés prolongadas. Un león aguanta mucho peor a nivel físico y psicológico el ser sometido a una situación estresante durante mucho tiempo, de lo que aguantaría, por ejemplo una cebra.

Una cebra tiene una tolerancia al estrés tremenda, pues es una presa para muchas especies y su única opción para sobrevivir es es estar alerta casi todo el tiempo y echar a correr a la mínima de cambio lo más rápido posible. El estrés fisiológico que experimenta un león mientras le da caza es brutal, pues debe intentar primero no ser descubierto y después prever hacia donde dará el siguiente salto cuando ya estén en carrera. Pero una vez termina la caza, sea de forma exitosa o no, sus niveles de cortisol se reducen rápidamente y vuelve a la calma, mientras que los de su presa se mantienen durante mucho más tiempo.

El ser humano está en lo más alto de la cadena trófica, por lo que se podría considerar como el superdepredador nº1. No estamos diseñados para estar alerta todo el tiempo. De hecho creo que en el proceso de hominización este aspecto fue disminuyendo a medida que escalábamos la pirámide trófica. La mayoría de la población no está preparada a nivel fisiológico para el estilo de vida que llevamos. Ya si le metes la mierda de sociedad NWO en la que vivimos lo rematas.


----------



## Vulcan86 (4 Mar 2022)

rulifu dijo:


> No se salva ni putin



ya pero él puede invadir ucrania para desquitarse


----------



## Mamadou Pagapensiones (4 Mar 2022)

Entonces los que vivían el siglo XIII en Castilla con 10 bajo cero,se hubiesen suicidado todos,somos en general unos cagaos y punto.....


----------



## Baltasar G thang (4 Mar 2022)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> No se salva casi nadie y no me refiero a estos últimos dos años de subnormalidad que lo único que ha hecho ha sido aflorar el elefante que estaba en la habitación.
> 
> Por lo menos en mi caso, no conozco ni una sola casa, ni una sola familia, que se libre de algún problema mental por parte de alguno o varios de sus miembros. Y lo peor es que no veo patrón por ningún sitio, hay de todo: gente solitaria, gente con familia, gente con trabajo, gente sin trabajo, gente que le va bien en el trabajo, gente que le va mal, funcivagos amargados... Lo único en común que tienen es que viven tristes y angustiados y van empastillados.
> 
> ...


----------



## Akira. (4 Mar 2022)




----------



## max power (4 Mar 2022)

Corroboro lo que dice el OP.

A nivel personal, desde que a abandone Facebook y Twitter hara 3 años ha bajado mi nivel de estrés. Tampoco veo la tele desde hace 20 años ni escucho la radio desde hace 3 o 4.

Solo burbuja y podcasts para informarme. A partir de ahi investigo si me interesa.


----------



## bibliotecario3 (4 Mar 2022)

la naturaleza demostrando su sabiduria y los estresado-depresivos ignorandola y asi les va


----------



## guanoincoming (4 Mar 2022)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> No se salva casi nadie y no me refiero a estos últimos dos años de subnormalidad que lo único que ha hecho ha sido aflorar el elefante que estaba en la habitación.
> 
> Por lo menos en mi caso, no conozco ni una sola casa, ni una sola familia, que se libre de algún problema mental por parte de alguno o varios de sus miembros. Y lo peor es que no veo patrón por ningún sitio, hay de todo: gente solitaria, gente con familia, gente con trabajo, gente sin trabajo, gente que le va bien en el trabajo, gente que le va mal, funcivagos amargados... Lo único en común que tienen es que viven tristes y angustiados y van empastillados.
> 
> ...



Y lo que es mejor, todos tienen inyectado el líquido mineralizante y revitalizante!!!


----------



## noseyo (4 Mar 2022)

Yo lo que tengo unas ganas de liarla y cargarme a los políticos de mierda , periodistas , y toda la mierda que está fomentando está mierda a mis compatriotas , a mí esos hijos de puta me hacen más fuerte ,por qué siempre lo dije que lo que quieren es matarnos de miseria


----------



## sikBCN (4 Mar 2022)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> No se salva casi nadie y no me refiero a estos últimos dos años de subnormalidad que lo único que ha hecho ha sido aflorar el elefante que estaba en la habitación.
> 
> Por lo menos en mi caso, no conozco ni una sola casa, ni una sola familia, que se libre de algún problema mental por parte de alguno o varios de sus miembros. Y lo peor es que no veo patrón por ningún sitio, hay de todo: gente solitaria, gente con familia, gente con trabajo, gente sin trabajo, gente que le va bien en el trabajo, gente que le va mal, funcivagos amargados... Lo único en común que tienen es que viven tristes y angustiados y van empastillados.
> 
> ...



Si vivieran en Ucrania si lo estarian pasando mal... problemas de ricos


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 Mar 2022)

Porque estamos en el mejor de los mundos posibles


----------



## Sr. Breve (4 Mar 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Presta atención cuando vayas a una Farmacia.
> El 99% de las charos se llevan antidepresivo y analgésico.



A mí me gustaría ver que pasaría si ninguna charo se pudiese tomar ningún antidepresivo durante un mes.

Me encantaría ver como irían las cosas

Y ya de paso, que no hubiera café, que nadie pudiera tomar café

Qué placer sería ver eso


----------



## Mod (4 Mar 2022)

Yo no tengo nada de eso (ansiedad, estrés, depresión, etc) y mi familia tampoco.


----------



## Antisocialista (4 Mar 2022)

Mas ejercicio físico


----------



## Walter Sobchak (4 Mar 2022)

Yo si no fuera porque se tomarme las cosas con humor hace tiempo que me hubiese pegado un tiro.


----------



## COMPITRUENO (4 Mar 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Presta atención cuando vayas a una Farmacia.
> El 99% de las charos se llevan antidepresivo y analgésico.




ANALGESICO?

NO SE TOMA SOLO ESO PARA DESPUES DE LAS CIRUGIAS Y POCO MAS?


----------



## SrPurpuron (4 Mar 2022)

Burbuja y dormitorios en casapapis, apaja y a dormir y al día siguiente lo mismo.


----------



## Charlie Manson Guevara (4 Mar 2022)

Es la viudez de Dios.


Son las viudas de las que se hablan en el Antiguo Testamento.


----------



## Sunwukung (4 Mar 2022)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> Es bastante paradójico que esté tan de moda la meditación entre muchos que reniegan de la religión como solución a los problemas mentales cuando precisamente el rezo y la oración han sido siempre una forma de hacerlo.



la meditación estilo oriental también forma parte de nuestro acervo cultural, lo malo es que muchos de los que meditan reniegan de su propia cultura totalmente.


----------



## NORDWAND (4 Mar 2022)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> No se salva casi nadie y no me refiero a estos últimos dos años de subnormalidad que lo único que ha hecho ha sido aflorar el elefante que estaba en la habitación.
> 
> Por lo menos en mi caso, no conozco ni una sola casa, ni una sola familia, que se libre de algún problema mental por parte de alguno o varios de sus miembros. Y lo peor es que no veo patrón por ningún sitio, hay de todo: gente solitaria, gente con familia, gente con trabajo, gente sin trabajo, gente que le va bien en el trabajo, gente que le va mal, funcivagos amargados... Lo único en común que tienen es que viven tristes y angustiados y van empastillados.
> 
> ...



Sencillo. La vida es un 25-30% más cara que hace 10-12 años. Con 2000 pavos de nómina, en una ciudad grande sin vivienda en propiedad, no eres nadie. Y eso genera mucha frustración.

Y no hay manera de evitarlo. La rueda sigue girando y además parece que lo hace más rápido.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (4 Mar 2022)

Yo no, yo estoy de puta madre


----------



## NORDWAND (4 Mar 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Consumir menos, trabajar menos, dormir más, follar más.



El follar te lo regalo, si me garantizas el resto.


----------



## Al-paquia (4 Mar 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> El follar te lo regalo, si me garantizas el resto.



Habla con @EXTOUAREG


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (4 Mar 2022)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> No se salva casi nadie y no me refiero a estos últimos dos años de subnormalidad que lo único que ha hecho ha sido aflorar el elefante que estaba en la habitación.
> 
> Por lo menos en mi caso, no conozco ni una sola casa, ni una sola familia, que se libre de algún problema mental por parte de alguno o varios de sus miembros. Y lo peor es que no veo patrón por ningún sitio, hay de todo: gente solitaria, gente con familia, gente con trabajo, gente sin trabajo, gente que le va bien en el trabajo, gente que le va mal, funcivagos amargados... Lo único en común que tienen es que viven tristes y angustiados y van empastillados.
> 
> ...



Eso que dices es muy subjetivo, dirán algunos ,mientras que el número de suicidios sigue subiendo cada puto año.


----------



## Polirisitas (4 Mar 2022)

El biruj es la SUCNORMALIDAT

Fin del hilo del phloro y del huniberso.

taluec


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (4 Mar 2022)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> No se salva casi nadie y no me refiero a estos últimos dos años de subnormalidad que lo único que ha hecho ha sido aflorar el elefante que estaba en la habitación.
> 
> Por lo menos en mi caso, no conozco ni una sola casa, ni una sola familia, que se libre de algún problema mental por parte de alguno o varios de sus miembros. Y lo peor es que no veo patrón por ningún sitio, hay de todo: gente solitaria, gente con familia, gente con trabajo, gente sin trabajo, gente que le va bien en el trabajo, gente que le va mal, funcivagos amargados... Lo único en común que tienen es que viven tristes y angustiados y van empastillados.
> 
> ...



si te haces todas esas preguntas es que no tienes ni puta idea de lo que es sufrir, no ya un trastorno psiquiatrico...si no un mero problema psicologico.

yo tambien pensaba como muchos babosos de aquí y solo puedo decir que la mente te juega muy malas pasadas, muchas de las cuales, uno no es capaz de gestionar


----------



## Polirisitas (4 Mar 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Yo no, yo estoy de puta madre



Normal, si himbentas el AGUITA'L ROLLO tú verás.


----------



## Atotrapo (4 Mar 2022)

Pirámide de Maslow, la gente aún teniendo de todo no es feliz.

En el caso de la juventud, la mayoría estamos hechos polvo por el contexto económico, ya que te preocupa el futuro y lo ves bastante negro, en que encontrar pareja apta es un gran reto, tener independencia e hijos algo impensable, a menos que seas un burgués que papá y mamá te pagan todo y vives del cuento. 

Eso si, en los trabajos el personal está fatal, cosas del consumismo.


----------



## EsDeDinamita (4 Mar 2022)

Demasiadas noticias, rrss, publicidad y basura que seguimos en todo tipo de pantallas.


----------



## Mr. Satan (4 Mar 2022)

si se saca a las personas del mundo rural, se les desconecta por completo de la naturaleza y se los pone a vivir en ciudades sobrepobladas hacinados en pisos colmena en los que no hay ni un minuto de verdadera paz y silencio...solo eso ya enferma a la larga a cualquiera.


----------



## Teofrasto (4 Mar 2022)

Relativismo y decadencia moral. Destrucción de la familia. Sociedad sin valores . Eliminar a Dios de nuestras vidas. El ser humano necesita referentes, objetivos, el nihilismo solo lleva a la depresión y a la soledad


----------



## Guillotin (4 Mar 2022)

Totalmente de acuerdo y he comprobado en estos últimos días que esto va a más.


----------



## Choni poligonera (4 Mar 2022)

La Gran Renuncia. 

Hay varios hilos sobre esto.


----------



## alas97 (4 Mar 2022)

hiperconectividad+redes sociales.

pero en realidad estás solo y desconectado del mundo real.

Pueden poner a una_ IA_ a dirigir el país y dar un discurso que le nadie le importa.

Es lo que tiene vivir en un gulag globalizado y no en un país libre donde la identidad es lo que cohesiona y provee estabilidad mental.


----------



## meanboy (4 Mar 2022)

Es la sensación de ir a menos, a no llegar, o simplemente no ver recompensa en el esfuerzo, y lo mas importante,
no poder realizar tu ciclo vital.


----------



## auricooro (4 Mar 2022)

saddhu dijo:


> el relativismo….
> nos hemos desconectado de nuestra esencia humana y espiritual….



Los cojones, puedes ser relativista si tienes pasta, te follas a una buenorra de 20 años y mueves hierros sanos. Y serás el puto tipo más feliz del mundo.

El problema es ser relativista pobre, feo y cuerpoescombro.


----------



## auricooro (4 Mar 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Consumir menos, trabajar menos, dormir más, follar más.



Y hierros sanos.


----------



## NORDWAND (4 Mar 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Estones cierto. Yo mi hijo me da la vida a mi y a todo mi alrededor, no hay nada igual, la gente los sustituye por perros y demas mierda pero no es lo mismo



El problema es que crecen...


----------



## .AzaleA. (4 Mar 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> A mi lo único que me mantiene "cuerdo" es creer firmemente en que cuando muera, *hay un Dios que nos acogerá a todos sin distinción de ningún tipo.*




Pues yo espero que tu Dios sí haga las distinciones propicias...


----------



## Roedr (4 Mar 2022)

Los casos que yo conozco sí obedecen a motivos externos. La vida es muy jodida y da golpes que no se asimilan. Tengo la impresión de que la depresión sin razones externas es minoritaria.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (4 Mar 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> Pues mis vecinos langostos ex-profesores que pillan 14 pagas de 2.200 euros al mes cada uno están la mar de tranquilos y siempre mirando pisitos para invertir..



En realidad, la carne de diván de psicoanalista y argentino, tanto monta, no son la gente con ingresos normales, sino los piltrafillas del eterno quieroynopuedo.


----------



## Новая правда (4 Mar 2022)

Venía a decir esto.

No creo que las sociedades pasadas estuviesen mejor psicológicamente hablando. La gente ahogaba sus penas en el alcohol en lugar de los antidepresivos, pero sí que es cierto que la sociedad tiene unas exigencias excesivamente altas e irrealizables y personalmente creo que todos somos parte del problema.

Mi padre, por ejemplo, ha tenido 3 trabajos en toda su vida y ha vivido en 3 sitios, donde nació, donde hizo la mili y donde encontró su último trabajo. Se casó una vez y no se ha divorciado, conserva amistades de la niñez, no habla idiomas, ahora está jubilado, pero su vida se reducía a trabajar, dedicarle tiempo a sus hobbies y los fines de semana juntarse con los amigos o hacer alguna escapada. Por supuesto, su trabajo era físico y no se llevaba trabajo a casa. El hombre ha pasado dificultades y no ha gozado de las mismas comodidades que yo, pero ha tenido una vida simple. La prueba de ello es que cuando tiene que hacer cualquier trámite burocrático se agobia muchísimo.

Yo he trabajado en 5 sitios distintos sólo en los últimos 3 años (y eso que había pandemía...), he estudiado y trabajado en el extranjero, y no tengo ni de lejos ni el patrimonio ni la estabilidad que mi padre tenía a mi edad, a pesar de tener estudios universitarios y ser políglota... pero es que ya no es sólo eso... es que termino la jornada y me llevo trabajo a casa, es que llegan vacaciones y soy incapaz de estar más de tres días sin hacer nada, en seguida tienes la necesidad imperiosa de seguir formándote. Por supuesto, no sólo has de tener conocimientos teóricos y prácticos, amén de idiomas, también has de cuidarte físicamente, lo que no sólo implica estar mazado, sino también llevar el último peinado, la barba perfilada, etc., tb tienes que estar informado de lo que sucede en el mundo, "tener mundo" (viajar), "tener cultura general", "tener calle", "tener cultura audiovisual" (no puede ser que no hayas visto Juego de Tronos o el juego del calamar) y, por supuesto, ser un manitas y un cocinillas. Tampoco está de más saber tocar algún instrumento o ser excelente en algún deporte, cuanto más raro y exótico mejor. Y aun así nadie te garantiza nada, puedes tenerlo todo y ser un paria social por ser bajito, calvo, endomorfo, introvertido o simplemente no reúnes cualquiera de las anteriores condiciones.

En mi opinión, el causante de todo esto es Internet y la globalización, antes te comparabas y competías con tu vecino, ahora te comparas y competías con cualquier habitante del planeta y eso acaba generando una burbuja de todo. 

Vivimos en un mundo excesivamente dinámico y ultracompetitivo, las únicas personas que no tienen estrés son los lúmpenes y los que carecen de aspiraciones, el resto está con el agua al cuello o frustrado.

Yo nunca me he medicado ni he ido al psicólogo, tan sólo he tomado melatonina en épocas en las que me costaba coger el sueño. Hace un año veía que no daba para más, estaba echando 50-60 horas a la semana en el trabajo, cada vez iba más desganado y no sacaba tiempo para nada. Empezó a afectarme el sueño y decidí hablar con mi médico de cabecera. La conversación (telefónica) fue tal que así:

- Hola, últimamente con tanto trabajo tengo problemas para dormir y no sé muy bien qué hacer, la melatonina a veces casi no me hace efecto, creo que es por el estrés, me quita la motivación para casi todo
- Le puedo recetar unos somníferos, pero le van a dejar aturdido, aunque si está desmotivado lo mejor será que le recete unos antidepresivos, también le puedo recetar algo para la ansiedad
- No se preocupe, ya veré a ver qué hago...

Total, que decidí dejar el trabajo. Por supuesto, mi jefe entró en cólera, diciéndome que él llevaba años tomando medicación fuerte porque no puede dormir absolutamente nada, que también está estresado, que mis compañeros también lo están y cuestionando mi valía. Mi familia que cómo podía renunciar a trabajar, que de qué iba a vivir. Yo respondiendo que eso era problema mío. Fue dejar el trabajo y volver a recuperar el sueño, la condición física, la motivación, en definitiva, mi vida.

Después, enganché un trabajo corto, por lo que pude pedir el paro. Me pegué unos meses formándome y volví con las pilas cargadas. Me sorprendió la facilidad con la que el médico me quería cebar a pastillas cuando la solución era tan sencilla como dejar de hacer el subnormal en el trabajo...


----------



## Chocochomocho (4 Mar 2022)

Tener el culmen de la creación en tu cabeza y dejarlo hacer en un mundo como el actual es lo que tiene.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (4 Mar 2022)

yo tambien alucino. Antes esto era tabu, lero a la gente ya le da igual. Estamos todos destrozados, la ingenieria social de los judios es brutal. Nos lo han quitado todo, el proceso de subversion esta a punto se completarse, diria que estamos al 90%.


----------



## Ulisses (4 Mar 2022)

poppom dijo:


> Ahora tenemos casas con gatos y perros de los que pasan frío sin abrigo


----------



## notorius.burbujo (4 Mar 2022)

lectordelaburbuja dijo:


> individualismo y ahora cada vez mas, viviendo en mundos virtuales, cosas que en general la mayoria de las generaciones anteriores de seres humanos no han experimentado antes, basicamente no estamos hechos para llevar eso al extremo en masa



Recuerdo lomque sucedio cuando los telefonos inteligente se extendieron, llego whatsupp y demas. Todo el mundo se separo de repente, fue como Moises abriendo las aguas.


----------



## Tenderheart (4 Mar 2022)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> No se salva casi nadie y no me refiero a estos últimos dos años de subnormalidad que lo único que ha hecho ha sido aflorar el elefante que estaba en la habitación.
> 
> Por lo menos en mi caso, no conozco ni una sola casa, ni una sola familia, que se libre de algún problema mental por parte de alguno o varios de sus miembros. Y lo peor es que no veo patrón por ningún sitio, hay de todo: gente solitaria, gente con familia, gente con trabajo, gente sin trabajo, gente que le va bien en el trabajo, gente que le va mal, funcivagos amargados... Lo único en común que tienen es que viven tristes y angustiados y van empastillados.
> 
> ...



Normal, desde el 2008 son todo malas noticias y palos en las ruedas.


----------



## DarkNight (4 Mar 2022)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> No se salva casi nadie y no me refiero a estos últimos dos años de subnormalidad que lo único que ha hecho ha sido aflorar el elefante que estaba en la habitación.
> 
> Por lo menos en mi caso, no conozco ni una sola casa, ni una sola familia, que se libre de algún problema mental por parte de alguno o varios de sus miembros. Y lo peor es que no veo patrón por ningún sitio, hay de todo: gente solitaria, gente con familia, gente con trabajo, gente sin trabajo, gente que le va bien en el trabajo, gente que le va mal, funcivagos amargados... Lo único en común que tienen es que viven tristes y angustiados y van empastillados.
> 
> ...



Después de 2 años de Plandemia, prohibiciones fascistas, coacciones y bozales, lo que me extraña es que no se hayan suicidado en masa millones. Yo he acabado hasta los cojones de la gente. Cada vez me aislo mas de los borregos


----------



## Cognome (4 Mar 2022)

La gente necesita seguridad robótica, en su vida, y ya no hay certezas de nada ni de realizarse. La única certeza es la muerte, y eso jode, no hay curro fijo, y sin dinero, no se pueden hacer planes de nada, y el panorama mundial lo potencia.
Sólo los 4 gatos libertarios, pueden vivir al día, tomando las cosas como vengan sin inmutarse, los demás a empastillarse.


----------



## Arkaku-txo (4 Mar 2022)

Son los valores y la forma de ver la vida. Unaboomber lo explica bien. Séneca, Marco Aurelio, epicteto, la biblia etc.. el secreto de la felicidad y de la vida plena es bien sabido desde hace milenios.

Ahora la gente se piensa que follando con putas, cumpliendo sueños en el ámbito laboral o usando a la gente como fuentes de satisfacción nadando en superficialidad van a ser felices... Valiente progresismo de mierda


----------



## Carnaval (4 Mar 2022)

quien más, quien menos se ha dado cuenta que el mundo en el que vivimos va de más a menos tanto en lo material, como en lo espiritual, es normal que la autoestima caiga.


----------



## mstrogoff (4 Mar 2022)

Новая правда dijo:


> Venía a decir esto.
> 
> No creo que las sociedades pasadas estuviesen mejor psicológicamente hablando. La gente ahogaba sus penas en el alcohol en lugar de los antidepresivos, pero sí que es cierto que la sociedad tiene unas exigencias excesivamente altas e irrealizables y personalmente creo que todos somos parte del problema.
> 
> ...



Debo de pertenecer al grupo de bajas aspiraciones, según tu relato. A mi me parece que aspirar a estar sereno, dormir bien, tener tiempo para uno sin necesidad de llenarlo de nada,,,es una aspiración,,Al entorno le puede dar mucho por ahí....

Si me formo no es, en ningún caso, con objetivos monetarios,,,,,,no tiene ningún aliciente. Por supuesto no ha que tener tv,,,esa máquina de contarnos todas las cosas que necesitamos para ser felices,,,comprando, claro esta......

Si te has cargado las pilas para caer otra vez en la misma rueda, eso solo beneficia a los que ganan dinero con la competitividad entre currantes, que no han currado nunca, que duermen bien y hacen cosas interesantes de descubrimientos personal o crecimiento,,,o deporte. 

Tengo cuidado de no delatarme en el curro,,,,no sienta bien que la gente este cinco día a la semana diez horas y otro este unos ratos en trabajo no cualificado, y sin embargo pueda corregirlos intelectualmente y no presente sintomas de envidia ni aspiraciones a ser como ellos. Prefiero que me miren con lastima,,,,"con ese coche viejo y ese trabajo miserable...",,,,,Si hay que renunciar a cuentas de colores, se hace,,,,no hay que dejarse engañar,,nos ordeñan como a vacas, quitandonos el tiempo, la salud, el sueño,,,,,,la vida.


----------



## TomásPlatz (5 Mar 2022)

LA RECETA PARA LA ANSIEDAD, DEPRESION Y DEMÁS. 

1. FOLLAR
2. LEVANTAR HIERRO
3. NUTRICION MAS O MENOS DECENTE
4. ECHARSE LAS RISAS CON LOS COMPADRES ENTRE SERIE Y SERIE


----------



## Carnaval (5 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ratona001 (5 Mar 2022)

Ansia putaaaa


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (5 Mar 2022)

Cuanto tele-predicador hay suelto en este foro.


----------



## Felson (5 Mar 2022)

Tal y como están las cosas, lo que sería raro es que nadie tuviera ansiedad, depresión, estrés... Sería acojonante que con Sánchez, Belarra, Casado, Rajoy danzando, Montoro gobernando (sus normas feudales de hacienda las mantienen)... no tuvieras ansiedad, depresión y estrés. Si no lo tuviéramos, no seríamos seres vivos (al margen de que ya no seamos seres humanos... digo seres vivos, de los que aún excretan lo inhalado, al menos).


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (5 Mar 2022)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> ¿Hay un exceso de creación de necesidades inalcanzable para todo el mundo?



Bingo. Los otros factores ayudan pero lo explica casi todo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Mar 2022)

Son síntomas comunes del follaglobismo satánico


----------



## ChortiHunter (5 Mar 2022)

Joder, es normal que una persona se sienta nerviosa, cansada y/o triste cojones, es humano. No es necesarios convertir vuestro cuerpo en vacas lecheras para las grandes farmacéuticas.


----------



## Meñakoz (5 Mar 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Mar 2022)

La causa es follaglobista satánica.

Los síntomas son variados


----------



## Giordano Bruno (5 Mar 2022)

Porno duro desde los 12 años,ningún aguante ante las frustraciones,infantilacion de Padres,comida rapida,broncas en casa,aislamiento tecnológico play station,ya no se juega en la calle(ahora es imposible ver a chiquillos de 11-12 años buscando colillas pa fumar en los descampados) ya no hay mili o en su defecto los recreativos ochenteros donde foquearse y luego la hipergamia ni poco realismo con lo que follan cada vez menos (esto si que es curioso,cada vez se habla más de sexo y poliamor y se folla menos o nada) y mezclado con porros,marihuana y coca y celibato involuntario pues.....
Resultado depresion


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (5 Mar 2022)

Demasiada competitividad absurda, a destacar en las mujeres sobre todo, en todos los ámbitos.

El cuerpo está preparado para esfuerzos de una hora, después toca cortisol... falta emoción y adrenalina, reprimir instintos, sobre todo los masculinos, ellas hacen lo que les sale del coño, pero siguen sin estar contentas.

Postureo, y falsa imagen que proyectan los demás, tienen una vida de mierda pero te lo venden guay con fotos de cosas prestadas, alquiladas, financiadas, sonrisas impostadas... la mayoría se cree esas mierdas y se ven fracasados.

Declive en el nivel de vida y decadencia de la sociedad.

Y por último las mujeres, han pasado de madres y esposas a asesinas de bebés, crueles competidoras y parásitas habituales.


----------



## Triptolemo (5 Mar 2022)

@Lord Yavestruc ... 

Where life is emptiness, gladness... 
Where life is darkness, fire...
Where life is golden, sorrow...
Where life is lost, wisdom...


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (5 Mar 2022)

individualina dijo:


> La gente necesita crear. Si no creamos nos deshumanizamos.



Tú lo has dicho, la gente, los seres humanos. La mayor parte de la población mundial son animales, no personas. No crearían ni aunque la vida les fuese en ello y no tuviesen ninguna distracción. Crear es algo propio de las personas con un CI alto.


----------



## padrelopez (5 Mar 2022)

No es ninguna tontería: apagar la tv o limitar al minimo su uso es crucial para nuestra salud mental.


----------



## machote hispano (5 Mar 2022)

Como Putino entre en este hilo aprieta el botón.


----------



## magnificent (5 Mar 2022)

Pero si Hezpaña es el país del Instagram que dices todo el mundo se tira el pisto allí 

Ah, que es todo fachada jeje


----------



## loveisintheair (5 Mar 2022)

el johni dijo:


> Una pregunta.
> 
> ¿Los que tienen dinero propio y viven desahogados de verdad, tienen depresión y ansiedad?
> 
> ...



La depresión es una enfermedad del primer mundo, de ricos.
Lo que tú dices no es depresión, es desesperación.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (5 Mar 2022)

Новая правда dijo:


> *En mi opinión, el causante de todo esto es Internet y la globalización, antes te comparabas y competías con tu vecino, ahora te comparas y competías con cualquier habitante del planeta y eso acaba generando una burbuja de todo.*



Mentira. Cuando no había internet ni móviles, la gente se comparaba con los actores, cantantes y famosos de la televisión. Y antes de la televisión, la radio o los periódicos, la gente se comparaba con los personajes de novelas y obras de teatro. ¿Por qué crees que Cervantes escribió El Quijote? ¿O Jane Austen Sentido y Sensibilidad? Estos escritores se dieron cuenta de que la gente se había vuelto loca, pues estaban demasiado encandilados por los héroes imaginarios, se comparaban con ellos y sus vidas se iban al traste. Incluso se llegaba al suicidio por creerse perdedores, ya que no eran tan perfectos como los héroes de los libros y el teatro. Los individuos nunca han podido cumplir con todos los objetivos sociales exigidos en cada civilización y época que ha existido. Hasta Juana de Arco se volvió tarumba porque quería ser la heroína, la doncella de Lorena, una leyenda de su pueblo y decidió encarnar esa leyenda. Juana de Arco fue la Quijote francesa y acabó muy mal.

Las telenovelas volvieron tarumbas a tantas chavalas, que acabó surgiendo la CHONI de barriada lumpen. Chonis que se dedicaban a putear a las otras niñas y adolescentes de sus colegios e institutos, porque querían ser las malas de la telenovela. Niñas y adolescentes que llegan a matar a otras compañeras de clase por envidia. Niñas con anorexia por no ser como las modelos extremadamente delgadas de las pasarelas de moda. Niños y adolescentes que se suicidaban porque no cumplen con los estereotipos de belleza, fuerza y carisma del cine y la televisión. Y se nota que es cultural, porque en los países donde no existen las telenovelas, no hay chonis ni canis. Normalmente esto es plaga en Sudamérica y España.


----------



## ironpipo (5 Mar 2022)

Tiempos duros, crean hombres fuertes; hombres fuertes crean tiempos buenos; buenos tiempos crean hombres débiles, y hombres débiles crean esta puta mierda que nos ha tocado vivir. Es lo que hay e ya.


----------



## McNulty (5 Mar 2022)

A la gente se le lleva bombardeando desde pequeños con vidas que jamás tendrán, y cuando llegan a los cuarenta, se quedan tal que así: "pero que mierda es esta?"

La gente no entiende que el bienestar espiritual es algo que hay trabajar por ti mismo, centran su felicidad en conseguir metas y cuando las consiguen llega el vacío. Y no estoy hablando de religiones ni de seres imaginarios, es más, la gente religiosa es la que más tiende a la desesperación y a la depresión, necesitan algo exterior para autoengañarse de que habrá otra vida en la que sean plenos, porque por ellos mismos no consiguen lograr un equilibrio existencial.

También va ligado al carácter de la persona, si eres muy needy sufrirás mucho emocionalmente , si eres independiente serás más fuerte y conseguirás mayores niveles de autoconocimiento y bienestar.


----------



## Espad. (5 Mar 2022)

Todo esto es un calco de la progresiva destruccion del mundo clasico, la destruccion de las libertades autonomia y identidad de las ciudades estado griego tras ser anexadas por macedonia y posteriormente por roma marcan un periodo similar al actual tras la segunda guerra mundial en europa en que el individialismo y cosmopolitanismo se imponen sobre el viejo orden . los helenos( como hoy lo hacemos nosotros) asistieron a la muerte de su mundo y al parto de otro mucho mas grande en el que el que el individuo se encontraba a la deriva sin ningun lazo de union que le retuviese.

si para platon o aristoteles el ciudadano no se podia entender fuera de su propia ciudad estado para todos las escuelas filosoficas que les sucedieron el individio y su forma de enfrentarse al mundo acapara todas sus especulaciones , Reducen la filosofia a la etica individual y la etica a la tranquilidad de espiritu, un ultradeterminismo fatalista lo envuelve todo.

Creo que estamos siendo testigos del fin de la etapa epicurea que ha dominado occidente desde el fin de la segunda guerra mundial como lo hizo en grecia y despues en roma tras las guerras cartaginesas ( trump quiza sea el ultimo exponente de ese hedonismo desenfrenado ) y transicionando a un racionalismo esteril y determinista que justifica el status quo convirtiendos practicamente en robots neoestoicos que ni sienten ni padecen , curiosamente la concepcion de la " ciudadania universal, fue concevida por los estoicos

La " alt right " americana y su forma de entender la realidad puede que sean las primeras manifestaciones de ese despertar neoestoico , no es una ideologia creadora es una ideologia ultradeterminista y materialista que concibe a las diferentes razas sin posibilidad posible de cambio, no es una ideologia que quiera cambiar el mundo, su ideal principal defendido desde la perspectiva de una persona angloamericana les reduce a una posicion de comparsa , pero no les importa por que solo quieren paz y tranquilidad, solo desean que cada hombre actue de acuerdo a su propia naturaleza en nombre de la eficiencia estatal.

Es una ideologia que armoniza perfectamente con la realidad multiracial de occidente, una ideolologia que desdeña las preguntas fundamentales de la existencia de un colectivimo con ansias de eternidad .


----------



## Markkus (5 Mar 2022)

El sistema aguanta porque hay millones de españoles y españolas sencillamente narcotizados, bien sea con pastis, alcohol u otras drogas el hecho es que recurren a sustancias que les dan momentáneamente la paz que el sistema les niega. Quitas mañana ese opio del pueblo y sale ardiendo hasta la Zarzuela. Este sistema está enfermo.


----------



## medion_no (5 Mar 2022)

Espad. dijo:


> Todo esto es un calco de la progresiva destruccion del mundo clasico, la destruccion de las libertades autonomia y identidad de las ciudades estado griego tras ser anexadas por macedonia y posteriormente por roma marcan un periodo similar al actual tras la segunda guerra mundial en europa en que el individialismo y cosmopolitanismo se imponen sobre el viejo orden . los helenos( como hoy lo hacemos nosotros) asistieron a la muerte de su mundo y al parto de otro mucho mas grande en el que el que el individuo se encontraba a la deriva sin ningun lazo de union que le retuviese.
> 
> si para platon o aristoteles el ciudadano no se podia entender fuera de su propia ciudad estado para todos las escuelas filosoficas que les sucedieron el individio y su forma de enfrentarse al mundo acapara todas sus especulaciones , Reducen la filosofia a la etica individual y la etica a la tranquilidad de espiritu, un ultradeterminismo fatalista lo envuelve todo.
> 
> ...



Pero que dices tu pedazo de mierda si es la izquierda la que quiere homogenizar al ser humano en una pasta babeante con pensamiento unico, practicamente en un robocop de su propio vecino: a ver que hace el otro, a ver que dice, a ver que piensa. Claro que no existen razas para esos hijosdeputa ni nacion, ni religion, ni bandera solo el estado paternalista y socialista al que rinden sumision. Al menos en la alt right aun queda una minima idea protofascista de la libertad individual. O de verdad te tengo que recordar la cultura de la cancelacion, el adoctrinamiento sexual en escuelas, welcome refugees, el calentamiento gueval y demas mierdas exclusivamente progresistas que atentan contra el mas minimo sentido comun y la capacidad de razocinio del ser humano?


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (5 Mar 2022)

Vivimos en una matrix demoniaca ATROZ

taluec


----------



## qbit (5 Mar 2022)

Pasa por vivir con gentuza. Con cuanta menos gentuza trate uno, más feliz va a ser, pero eso no lo quieren entender los borregos que creen erróneamente que en el rebaño está la salvación y sentirse seguros en vez de relacionarse sólo con gente buena.


----------



## qbit (5 Mar 2022)

Julc dijo:


> A mí sólo me estresa ver a los mascarillos y sus caras de subnormales.



Querrás decir no verles el careto, o verles el careto que se les queda con bozal.


----------



## qbit (5 Mar 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Pues que se vayan preparando, sobre todo las covidlerdas feministas empoderaditas y subiditas de tono o creciditas, es probable que los Rusos se hagan con el control de EUROPA y todo y lo van a pasar mal especialmente ellas, se les van a bajar los humitos...
> 
> La rusia comunista pone a la mujer en su sitio en los fogones y en la familia y parir hijos



Entonces serán felices, a su pesar. El feminismo es lo que las trae infelicidad.


----------



## Espad. (5 Mar 2022)

medion_no dijo:


> Pero que dices tu pedazo de mierda si es la izquierda la que quiere homogenizar al ser humano en una pasta babeante con pensamiento unico, practicamente en un robocop de su propio vecino: a ver que hace el otro, a ver que dice, a ver que piensa. Claro que no existen razas para esos hijosdeputa ni nacion, ni religion, ni bandera solo el estado paternalista y socialista al que rinden sumision. Al menos en la alt right aun queda una minima idea protofascista de la libertad individual. O de verdad te tengo que recordar la cultura de la cancelacion, el adoctrinamiento sexual en escuelas, welcome refugees, el calentamiento gueval y demas mierdas exclusivamente progresistas que atentan contra el mas minimo sentido comun y la capacidad de razocinio del ser humano?



La alt right monton de mierda pretendia algo mas que defender tu libertad individual , pretendia asegurar y fortalecer la formacion de una conciencia tribal europea por que entendia que sin eso no hay libertad individual posible ,y obviamente ha sido un fracaso absoluto por que se ha resignadoa responder a las grandes preguntas que como pueblo nos deberiamos hacer

No sabemos lo que somos , de donde venimos o hacia donde vamos la " alt right ha reducido la existencia de la civilizacion europea y sus gentes a una interminables series estadisticas manufacturadas por funcionarios de tercera que sirve para justica el estatus quo y entronizar a nuestros verdugos .


----------



## medion_no (5 Mar 2022)

Espad. dijo:


> La alt right monton de mierda pretendia algo mas que defender tu libertad individual , pretendia asegurar y fortalecer la formacion de una conciencia tribal europea por que entendia que sin eso no hay liberatad individual posible ,y obviamente ha sido un fracaso absoluto por que se ha resignadoa responder a las grandes preguntas que como pueblo nos deberiamos hacer
> 
> No sabemos lo que somos , de donde venimos o hacia donde vamos la " alt right ha reducido la existencia de la civilizacion europea y sus gentes a una interminables series estadisticas manufacturadas por funcionarios de tercera que sirve para justica el estatus quo y entronizan a nuestros verdugos .



Pero si la burocracia es la herramienta del estado socialista por excelencia. Gran parte de los primeros socialistas fueron funcionarios, de hecho. Que coño de preguntas existencialistas se va a hacer un hombre de verdad con un par de cojones gigantescos? Es que no has leido nunca en tu vida Nietzsche o que? El hombre fuerte escala la montaña y cualquier tipo de pregunta accesoria o pensamiento que le distraiga de ello es literalmente paja. Esas preguntas son para nenazas dubitativas que se cuestionan constantemene cada paso que dan. Tu te crees que la derecha de verdad, si aun existiera (que no lo hace), hubiera permitido el afeminamiento actual de nuestra decadente sociedad y esta completa subversion de los valores tradicionales?
Pero que coño te crees que es la alt right algun tipo de secta kumbaya, el puto gandhi pero en neonazi o que cojones? Ya solo hace falta que me digas que Trump es alt right para terminar de descojonarme. Maldito ignorante con infulas.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (5 Mar 2022)

El sistema que ha producido el ser humano lo ha cosificado en intereses, economía y deshumanizado. Lo ha destruido totalmente bajo ilusiones externas, que son eso, ilusiones. No es normal que se anteponga esa matrix a la naturaleza, lo divino, la familia, permitirse sentir todo realmente, poder tener un orden y un equilibrio filosófico, ser creativos. Se ha encerrado tanto en unos esquemas que ya cree que no hay más allá y encima parece dar gracias porque en otros países-sistemas viven peor aunque el suyo sea una pesadilla, una distopía.

Podemos caer en el juego de las élites y las masas pero el dualismo es una mentira, las élites hacen esas cosas porque no tienen ningún amor hacia ellas mismas y desconocen lo real sustituyendo eso por lo que no es, de ahí tanto miedo, divisiones, guerras... Y las masas se pueden quejar mucho pero realmente luego no toman responsabilidades. Es un asunto de la humanidad, de lo que somos. El progreso caerá como la tradición. Hay que ir a la simpleza absoluta.


----------



## Larsil (5 Mar 2022)

Yo estoy tratado de algo que no tengo, con una droga ineficiente para mí caso, que sólo me empeora las funciones neurológicas. Y cómo pasa con la burocracia, que es estúpida, o con los protocolos... a mí idem. Me tratan con la misma racionalidad que quién dice haz a y no b porque lo dice el no se quién que trabaja o trabaya para el estado al final. El cliente siempre tiene la razón, u el paciente; pues en los casos de aquí de salud mental, eso nun ye así. Y estoy hasta la pollísima de seguir tomando Clopixol, una droga que nun me viene bien. Y, me tienen que dar Zyprexa. O Trevicta. Es mí fulta opinión.


----------



## Espad. (5 Mar 2022)

medion_no dijo:


> Pero si la burocracia es la herramienta del estado socialista. Gran parte de los primeros socialistas fueron funcionarios, de hecho. Que coño de preguntas existencialistas se va a hacer un hombre de verdad con un par de cojones gigantescos? Es que no has leido nunca en tu vida Nietzsche o que? El hombre fuerte escala la montaña y cualquier tipo de pregunta accesoria o pensamiento que le distraiga es literalmente paja. Esas preguntas son para nenazas dubitativas que se cuestionan constantemene cada paso que dan. Que coño te crees que es la alt right algun tipo de secta kumbaya, el puto gandhi pero en neonazi o que cojones? Maldito ignorante con infulas.



esas preguntas basicas son la esencia , la materia prima de un pueblo que quiere perdurar en el tiempo y proporcionar a sus descendientes un futuro esperanzador por el que luchar , son preguntas que todo pueblo que es considerato como tal puede responder de forma casi insconciente ya sean los judios , chinos o mexicanos .

En cualquier caso La derecha alternativa era mucho mas que un recetario neoliberal pero gracias por recordame porque jamas se deberia admitir a alguien como tu en cualquier circulo minimamente nacionalista


----------



## baifo (5 Mar 2022)

No puedo opinar porque me da ansiedad y estrés.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (5 Mar 2022)

Yo quiero follar, hostias


----------



## piensaflexible (5 Mar 2022)

Durante estos dos años de puro terrorismo informativo, mi ánimo ha estado bastante estable salvo días puntuales, pero últimamente hay desgaste que se nota, porque una cosa es que te amenacen con un virus de chicha y nabo, que todos los medios y la gente de tu alrededor te margine y presión por no querer vacunarte, que te quiten la vida.social, no puedas ir al gimnasio y desahogarte físicamente y tener forma física, todo eso quema pero es soportable, incluso el pensar que te pueden despedir y acabar de camarero en Latinoamérica y con suerte, después de todo el esfuerzo dinero y formación que has empleado creyendo que tendrás una vida, una casa, privandote de.cosas con los ahorros...pero otra cosa ya es que sepas que cabe la posibilidad de un pepino nuclear que si viene no tendrás ni posibilidad de pestañear..ahí que futuro y esperanza le ves a las cosas, o solución? Que ganas de remar quedan?


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (5 Mar 2022)

Burnout o síndrome del hombre quemado, cada vez se exige más en los trabajos y cada vez compensa menos 

En mi oficina deben tomar lexatines como si fueran caramelos, a veces me los encuentro olvidados en el baño


----------



## Eremita (5 Mar 2022)

El tipo de vida, sin contacto con la naturaleza, es insano. Y veo este tipo de vida incluso en aldeas en mitad de un parque natural. Gente que va al trabajo, regresa a casa y su ocio habitual es TV, bar, sofá, ordenador...y su ocio extraordinario, centro comercial, reuniones en casa o locales con familia, amigos...hacer eso durante 20 años, debe trastornar.


----------



## BHAN83 (5 Mar 2022)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> No se salva casi nadie y no me refiero a estos últimos dos años de subnormalidad que lo único que ha hecho ha sido aflorar el elefante que estaba en la habitación.
> 
> Por lo menos en mi caso, no conozco ni una sola casa, ni una sola familia, que se libre de algún problema mental por parte de alguno o varios de sus miembros. Y lo peor es que no veo patrón por ningún sitio, hay de todo: gente solitaria, gente con familia, gente con trabajo, gente sin trabajo, gente que le va bien en el trabajo, gente que le va mal, funcivagos amargados... Lo único en común que tienen es que viven tristes y angustiados y van empastillados.
> 
> ...



Los podemitas de extrema izquierda no tienen esos problemas.

0 Stress, paguita y casa okupada. 0 responsabilidad y preocupacion.

Si tienen algun problema mental es debido a su ideologia o a las sustancias que consumen.

El acoso del estado a quien cree un poco de riqueza puede ser tal, que es mucho mas feliz y tranquila una vida parasitando lo minimo que produciendo lo justo para vivir uno mismo.


----------



## Thera (5 Mar 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> Burnout o síndrome del hombre quemado, cada vez se exige más en los trabajos y cada vez compensa menos
> 
> En mi oficina deben tomar lexatines como si fueran caramelos, a veces me los encuentro olvidados en el baño



This.
Se dice que haría más por la salud mental los sindicatos que las pastillas.


----------



## BudSpencer (5 Mar 2022)

No se debe ir en contra de la naturaleza. Sus leyes hay que respetarlas y muchos, demasiados, se creen que pueden saltárselas con la tecnología actual sin asumir consecuencias.


----------



## poppom (5 Mar 2022)

En qué se va a vertebrar la religión del siglo XXII es algo que desconozco. La historia nos muestra que una idea, cuanto más perdura en el tiempo, mayor probabilidad hay de que continúe existiendo. Con la religión es así. Un análisis superficial nos muestra cómo el judaísmo bebía de los mitos sumerios, así como el cristianismo del judaísmo y sincretismo de las religiones griega o romana. Desde el inicio de la civilización del creciente fértil se ha pivotado en torno a esa idea. La religión tiene una función fundamental en la sociedad, por eso existe. Es una ventaja evolutiva sin parangón. Por esto que he comentado, viendo la fuerza que tiene el islam en términos reproductivos, es probable que sea la religión dominante en occidente. Civilizaciones como China o India continuarán con sus modos de pensar, como han hecho durante milenios, añadiendo algunas ideas de modernidad a las, en esencia, mismas ideas. 

Si lo que pregunta es a nivel individual, en qué creer, yo no tengo la respuesta. Desechar al Cristo como fábula es algo precipitado, al menos, antes de haber leído sobre historia, las sagradas escrituras y realizar tareas de introspección, algo vilipendiado hoy día. Un dios cósmico podría ser el que uno quiera al modo gnóstico, pero en última instancia, la sociedad precisa de unas normas morales. Por ello es más útil una doctrina con valores. 

La ciencia ha fracasado estrepitosamente en dar respuesta a las preguntas últimas (véase sus limitaciones en los límites del universo) y se ha visto cómo se ha empleado como si fuera una religión durante la plandemia. Pero la ciencia no puede ser una religión, es una herramienta, no un conjunto de doctrina moral. Con la ciencia puedes justificar una cosa y la contraria. Que es lo que vivimos hoy.


----------



## Sr. Breve (5 Mar 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Bingo. Los otros factores ayudan pero lo explica casi todo.



Sep

Ese es el núcleo del núcleo del asunto: la frustración que se acumula por no alcanzar objetivos, necesidades ...etc

No hay más

Y ocurre que muchos de esos objetivos son interesadamente inoculados, superficiales y practicamente imposibles de cumplir, con lo que es muy fácil estar sumido en un estado de irritación, estrés y frustración constante, que acaba desenbocando en depresión


----------



## Amián (5 Mar 2022)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> Es bastante paradójico que esté tan de moda la meditación entre muchos que reniegan de la religión como solución a los problemas mentales cuando precisamente el rezo y la oración han sido siempre una forma de hacerlo.



No creo en Dios pero si no eres géminis no vamos a llevarnos bien.

Así hay MUCHAS ahora. Supongo que hasta que la tele les diga que no hay que creer en el horóscopo de mierda.


----------



## Jackblack (5 Mar 2022)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> No se salva casi nadie y no me refiero a estos últimos dos años de subnormalidad que lo único que ha hecho ha sido aflorar el elefante que estaba en la habitación.
> 
> Por lo menos en mi caso, no conozco ni una sola casa, ni una sola familia, que se libre de algún problema mental por parte de alguno o varios de sus miembros. Y lo peor es que no veo patrón por ningún sitio, hay de todo: gente solitaria, gente con familia, gente con trabajo, gente sin trabajo, gente que le va bien en el trabajo, gente que le va mal, funcivagos amargados... Lo único en común que tienen es que viven tristes y angustiados y van empastillados.
> 
> ...



Enserio??
Si haces esas preguntas una de dos. 
O vives en el mundo de la pirueta donde nunca has conocido la necesidad.
O la doctrina a influido en ti.


----------



## Sr. Breve (5 Mar 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Mentira. Cuando no había internet ni móviles, la gente se comparaba con los actores, cantantes y famosos de la televisión. Y antes de la televisión, la radio o los periódicos, la gente se comparaba con los personajes de novelas y obras de teatro. ¿Por qué crees que Cervantes escribió El Quijote? ¿O Jane Austen Sentido y Sensibilidad? Estos escritores se dieron cuenta de que la gente se había vuelto loca, pues estaban demasiado encandilados por los héroes imaginarios, se comparaban con ellos y sus vidas se iban al traste. Incluso se llegaba al suicidio por creerse perdedores, ya que no eran tan perfectos como los héroes de los libros y el teatro. Los individuos nunca han podido cumplir con todos los objetivos sociales exigidos en cada civilización y época que ha existido. Hasta Juana de Arco se volvió tarumba porque quería ser la heroína, la doncella de Lorena, una leyenda de su pueblo y decidió encarnar esa leyenda. Juana de Arco fue la Quijote francesa y acabó muy mal.
> 
> Las telenovelas volvieron tarumbas a tantas chavalas, que acabó surgiendo la CHONI de barriada lumpen. Chonis que se dedicaban a putear a las otras niñas y adolescentes de sus colegios e institutos, porque querían ser las malas de la telenovela. Niñas y adolescentes que llegan a matar a otras compañeras de clase por envidia. Niñas con anorexia por no ser como las modelos extremadamente delgadas de las pasarelas de moda. Niños y adolescentes que se suicidaban porque no cumplen con los estereotipos de belleza, fuerza y carisma del cine y la televisión. Y se nota que es cultural, porque en los países donde no existen las telenovelas, no hay chonis ni canis. Normalmente esto es plaga en Sudamérica y España.



Sí

Pero pensad que siempre ha habido beneficiados y perjudicados, nunca hay mal que por bien no venga

En nuestra época los beneficiarios son los telediarios, la publicidad, la tele basura, los que te quieren dar envidia por redes sociales... etc, todos son psico-parásitos

A los monstruos no mirar


----------



## Jackblack (5 Mar 2022)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Yo no, estoy muy tranquilo, no dejo que la negatividad que promueve el Sistema satánico me afecte de ninguna manera. Es lo que tiene descubrir la Verdad que te hace libre.
> 
> 
> *Juan 8:32
> ...



No t haz enterado q hoy día decir la verdad se castiga??
Tema aparte, lo siento, pero yo veo la religión como otra cárcel más.


----------



## Chino Negro (5 Mar 2022)

Sin trabajo y sin novia no se puede salir adelante por lo menos que se tenga cubierta la primera para al menos irte de lumis.
A este paso salgo con la armadura del Kendō y moriré con honor por Rie ese es mi Bushido es por este motivo por el que sigo vivo.


----------



## OCALO (5 Mar 2022)

Les pasa por votar con prisa al ppsoemos.















Bien merecido.


----------



## Biluao (5 Mar 2022)

Amián dijo:


> No creo en Dios pero si no eres géminis no vamos a llevarnos bien.
> 
> Así hay MUCHAS ahora. Supongo que hasta que la tele les diga que no hay que creer en el horóscopo de mierda.


----------



## Otrasvidas (5 Mar 2022)

Mass Media terroristas.


----------



## Janus (5 Mar 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Presta atención cuando vayas a una Farmacia.
> El 99% de las charos se llevan antidepresivo y analgésico.



Es satisfayer las ha devuelto a la cruda realidad de que su coño está sobrevalorado.


----------



## Killuminatis (5 Mar 2022)

Los arcontes o lo que sea dándose un festín.
Llevo un tiempo pensando que la ansiedad es contagiosa, tras un "experimento" que hice con un conocido que tenía ansiedad, yo he sufrido algo parecido. 
Ahora mismo hay mucha tensión en el ambiente, de todo tipo y eso el cerebro lo "sintoniza".
La otra explicación es mucho mas simple...están destrozando el cerebro de la gente con los descubrimientos que se han hecho sobre el mismo y como se aplican a la vida diaria (redes sociales, marketing, influencers, dopamina)


----------



## Killuminatis (5 Mar 2022)

Fijaros que los mayores de 40 o 50 es muy raro que sufran estos trastornos salvo que tengan problemas realmente graves (separaciones o ruina económica por decir un par de ellos)
Me refiero a que esta gente es muy difícil que se ahoguen en un vaso de agua, como se suele decir.
En los menores de 40 el tema ya se va abriendo a lo que dice el OP, gente que debería ser feliz, tiene problemas mentales.
En los menores de 30 la cosa se dispara, gente que debería estar disfrutando de la vida, está sufriendo.


----------



## trellat (5 Mar 2022)

no tendras nada y seras feliz


----------



## Roquete (5 Mar 2022)

Killuminatis dijo:


> Fijaros que los mayores de 40 o 50 es muy raro que sufran estos trastornos salvo que tengan problemas realmente graves (separaciones o ruina económica por decir un par de ellos)
> Me refiero a que esta gente es muy difícil que se ahoguen en un vaso de agua, como se suele decir.
> En los menores de 40 el tema ya se va abriendo a lo que dice el OP, gente que debería ser feliz, tiene problemas mentales.
> En los menores de 30 la cosa se dispara, gente que debería estar disfrutando de la vida, está sufriendo.



Cuanto más regalada haya sido la vida de alguien, peor. Y cuantas más ideas de pseudo felicidad te hayan metido, peor.

Pero voy a decir algo más: si lo de los disruptores hormonales es cierto, cuanto más seas de la generación de los plásticos, peor vas a estar.


----------



## kickflip (5 Mar 2022)

Estamos cansados y no tenemos ilusión. Si no vamos a poder cambiar nada, para qué intentarlo, etc.

A mi me pasa/pasaba bastante.


----------



## trellat (5 Mar 2022)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> No se salva casi nadie y no me refiero a estos últimos dos años de subnormalidad que lo único que ha hecho ha sido aflorar el elefante que estaba en la habitación.
> 
> Por lo menos en mi caso, no conozco ni una sola casa, ni una sola familia, que se libre de algún problema mental por parte de alguno o varios de sus miembros. Y lo peor es que no veo patrón por ningún sitio, hay de todo: gente solitaria, gente con familia, gente con trabajo, gente sin trabajo, gente que le va bien en el trabajo, gente que le va mal, funcivagos amargados... Lo único en común que tienen es que viven tristes y angustiados y van empastillados.
> 
> ...



Claaro, claro ... Pasamos del TODOS A VACUNARNOS a TODOS AL PSIQUIATRA








Los suicidios de jóvenes aumentan de forma preocupante en España


En España, una media de 10 personas se quitan la vida cada día y en el mundo, un millón de personas se suicidan al año.




www.ondacero.es





a cagar


----------



## Gentilischi (5 Mar 2022)

Aquí muchos se ríen de los *creyentes* que van a *misa* y se acostumbra a burlarse de ellos por ser "del *Opus* *dei*" o simplemente "*mustios* *reprimidos*". 

Es una visión que va más allá del foro, una visión ya asentada en la PSOE State of Mind española. Liberal-progresista *reacción* de las décadas de bonanza económica y espiritual que trajo el *franquismo*. Yo lo que veo es precisamente lo contrario: *cuando más creyente *es la persona o su familia, *menor* es el sufrimiento existencial vinculado a los *trastornos mentales.*

Y si te picas, es porque ajos comes. 

Ve esta tarde a la librería. Cómprate "Confesiones" de San Agustín de Hipona. Llévatelo a casa y empieza a leerlo toda la tarde. Apaga el ordenador y el móvil. Toma apuntes. Cuando ya sea de noche y hayas acabado de leerlo entenderéis porque la espiritualidad --cristiana, en este caso-- es tan importante.


----------



## Espeluznao (5 Mar 2022)

Cymoril dijo:


> En Francia la presión con la vacuna ha sido brutal.



Es irónico que Macron pretenda imponer la vacunación obligatoria y que luego vaya a entrevistarse con Putin a Rusia y se niegue de forma tajante a hacerse una prueba PCR. 

Quién crees que ganará las elecciones en Francia?

Ahh.. y sobre la ansiedad, etc... la mejor receta: ni leer noticias ni ver los informativos. 

Nosotros, el populacho, sólo tenemos poder en calidad de consumidores, es decir, eligiendo si consumimos o no, y qué cosas compramos. 

Como votantes tenemos poco que decir, porque todos los políticos ignoran a la clase media, y sólo buscan su perjuicio en beneficio de las élites. Es tan claro que se reúnen en Davos para comentar la próxima jugada que nos van a hacer!


----------



## Galvani (5 Mar 2022)

Para mi la fuente de problemas es el tener que vivir en una sociedad competitiva y a su vez en un país donde ser competitivo es para poder sobrevivir. No es suficiente con ser honrado y trabajador no. Hay que pelearse por migajas. Después une que nos mean encima con impuestos, acoger inmigrantes etc. Es una vida sin sentido donde se castiga al honrado y se premia al delincuente. Por cierto, los negros no tienen depresión parece ni los moros. Hacen lo que les sale de los huevos y entre ellos se apoyan. No como aquí que el hijo puta de sl lado te apuñala.


----------



## Lain Coubert (5 Mar 2022)

No os preocupéis, cansinos, que con el ahorro en la SS que se está imponiendo, pronto te recetarán sólo acetaminofén y para casa.

El problema son las relaciones sociales, que acabaron con ellas con nocturniead y alevosía en ocasiones y con necedad e incompetencia en otras tantas.


----------



## Galvani (5 Mar 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> Pues mis vecinos langostos ex-profesores que pillan 14 pagas de 2.200 euros al mes cada uno están la mar de tranquilos y siempre mirando pisitos para invertir..



Los jubilados pueden tener depresión cuando dejan de trabajar. El que no ha hecho otra cosa en la vida.


----------



## Charo afgana (5 Mar 2022)




----------



## aventurero artritico (5 Mar 2022)

yo soy uno, estos dos últimos años los he trampeado porque antes del covid ya tenía una vida vacía sin sexo, sin satisfacción, sin trabajo, sin amigos, sin apenas hobbies...pues hasta que me pinché del veneno hace 3 meses lo pasé muy mal psicológicamente nunca había hecho nada coaccionado y me ha quedado algo de trauma aparte delos efectos secundarios psicológicos o reales, no lo sé.

ahora estoy sin plan de nada, mi vida es abstracta totalmente. Aparte he palmado un 20% de lo que metí en bolsa...


----------



## rupertaaa (5 Mar 2022)

wenomeno dijo:


> La felicidad no cae del cielo, hay que currársela un poco. Cada uno la encontrará en un lugar diferente, pero desde luego no está en ver la tele, comprar más trapitos o trastos.
> 
> Lo más importante es tener relaciones sanas, con la familia, los amigos, la pareja, en el trabajo. No hace falta que tus compañeros sean los mejores del mundo, pero tampoco que te hagan desear perderlos de vista. La cuestión es que construír esas relaciones requiere un esfuerzo, pero la gente es muy inmadura, al primer problema se cierra en banda, deja de hablar con los amigos, se va de casa, se divorcia. Como dijo alguno antes los niños son la alegría de una casa, pero tanto adultos como abuelos prefieren vivir cada uno en su casa porque "están más tranquilos". Pues tanta tranquilidad es un aburrimiento. Y para combatirla ponen la tele. Muy bien, fantástico, ¿a alguien le sorprende que haya tanto amargado?
> 
> ...



Caballero, el mejor post que leo en años. Gracias.


----------



## Perroviolin (5 Mar 2022)

De eso va que se reduzcs la poblacion y ls realidad es q las enocoones son lo que mas enferma


----------



## Новая правда (5 Mar 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Mentira. Cuando no había internet ni móviles, la gente se comparaba con los actores, cantantes y famosos de la televisión. Y antes de la televisión, la radio o los periódicos, la gente se comparaba con los personajes de novelas y obras de teatro. ¿Por qué crees que Cervantes escribió El Quijote? ¿O Jane Austen Sentido y Sensibilidad? Estos escritores se dieron cuenta de que la gente se había vuelto loca, pues estaban demasiado encandilados por los héroes imaginarios, se comparaban con ellos y sus vidas se iban al traste. Incluso se llegaba al suicidio por creerse perdedores, ya que no eran tan perfectos como los héroes de los libros y el teatro. Los individuos nunca han podido cumplir con todos los objetivos sociales exigidos en cada civilización y época que ha existido. Hasta Juana de Arco se volvió tarumba porque quería ser la heroína, la doncella de Lorena, una leyenda de su pueblo y decidió encarnar esa leyenda. Juana de Arco fue la Quijote francesa y acabó muy mal.
> 
> Las telenovelas volvieron tarumbas a tantas chavalas, que acabó surgiendo la CHONI de barriada lumpen. Chonis que se dedicaban a putear a las otras niñas y adolescentes de sus colegios e institutos, porque querían ser las malas de la telenovela. Niñas y adolescentes que llegan a matar a otras compañeras de clase por envidia. Niñas con anorexia por no ser como las modelos extremadamente delgadas de las pasarelas de moda. Niños y adolescentes que se suicidaban porque no cumplen con los estereotipos de belleza, fuerza y carisma del cine y la televisión. Y se nota que es cultural, porque en los países donde no existen las telenovelas, no hay chonis ni canis. Normalmente esto es plaga en Sudamérica y España.



La gente se comparaba con el famosete de turno, pero todavía existía una línea entre ficción y realidad. Uno veía un mazado en la televisión y sabía que era actor por estar mazado. Uno veía a un cantante con tatuajes y sabía que se podía permitir llevar tatuajes porque era cantante. Uno veía una orgía en la televisión y sabía que estaba viendo una película porno. Cuando de repente ves que los mazados, los tatuados y los que se montan orgías son personas normales y corrientes que suben sus fotos/vídeos a internet, empiezas a preguntarte si no estás exprimiendo al máximo tu vida. Eso no quiere decir que antes la gente no se metiese ciclos, no llevase la espalda tatuada o se montasen bacanales, pero eran actos excepcionales, llevados a cabo por un mínimo de la población, ahora uno se pregunta... ¿cómo puede ser que mi vecino del quinto cada mes se haga un viaje por Europa y yo no haya ido más allá de Torrevieja?

Cualquier tía asidua a Tinder ha catado algún rabo de más de 20cm, eso no quiere decir que no antes no hubiese rabocaballos o que antes se follase menos, de hecho, durante la movida madrileña en las ciudades grandes se follaba bastante. Antes competías con los 20 maromos que hubiese en el garito y ahora compites con 3.000.000 millones de miembros que hay a 100km a la redonda. Y no sólo competimos los tíos, ahora hay tías de 30 y 40 años que están muchísimo mejor que veinteañeras de hace 30 años, y no hablo de modelos, actrices o famosas, sino de tías normales y corrientes. A nivel laboral, más de lo mismo, los perfiles que se ven ahora no tienen ni punto de comparación con los que se veían hace 30 años. Los puretas, que no tienen ni papa de inglés, no hacen más que cargar contra los que hicieron la LOGSE y posteriores, pero a la hora de la verdad son incapaces de competir académicamente contra personas más jóvenes (y esto lo sé de primera mano). 

Hace treinta años conocías a alguien y le preguntabas a alguien que dé qué equipo era y si vio el partido del domingo (y ya tenías conversación para rato), ahora a los cinco minutos estás hablando o bien de que te gusta tirarte en paracaídas, de lo que disfrutaste en tu viaje al Machu Picchu o a Bali, de tus tatuajes, etc., de lo contrario, ¿qué sentido tendría que la otra persona te admitiese en su círculo social si ya tiene 2000 amigos en FB más molones que tú?

Nos guste o no, la sociedad cada vez nos exige más y cada vez nos aporta menos. Si la burbuja no explota y empezamos a adoptar una vida más sencilla y estable, vamos a acabar todos tocadísimos de la chota


----------



## Killuminatis (5 Mar 2022)

Que buena esa frase de "la sociedad cada vez nos exige mas y nos aporta menos".
Tal cual. Todo el mundo queriendo aparentar, compitiendo por cosas imaginarias o materiales...y si necesitas ayuda, ahí ya si está todo individualizado y nadie quiere saber de nadie.


----------



## Plvs Vltra (5 Mar 2022)

A mi Hezpañia me deprime


----------



## olympus1 (5 Mar 2022)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> No se salva casi nadie y no me refiero a estos últimos dos años de subnormalidad que lo único que ha hecho ha sido aflorar el elefante que estaba en la habitación.
> 
> Por lo menos en mi caso, no conozco ni una sola casa, ni una sola familia, que se libre de algún problema mental por parte de alguno o varios de sus miembros. Y lo peor es que no veo patrón por ningún sitio, hay de todo: gente solitaria, gente con familia, gente con trabajo, gente sin trabajo, gente que le va bien en el trabajo, gente que le va mal, funcivagos amargados... Lo único en común que tienen es que viven tristes y angustiados y van empastillados.
> 
> ...



Tendrías que cambiar de ambientes


----------



## Galvani (6 Mar 2022)

wenomeno dijo:


> La felicidad no cae del cielo, hay que currársela un poco. Cada uno la encontrará en un lugar diferente, pero desde luego no está en ver la tele, comprar más trapitos o trastos.
> 
> Lo más importante es tener relaciones sanas, con la familia, los amigos, la pareja, en el trabajo. No hace falta que tus compañeros sean los mejores del mundo, pero tampoco que te hagan desear perderlos de vista. La cuestión es que construír esas relaciones requiere un esfuerzo, pero la gente es muy inmadura, al primer problema se cierra en banda, deja de hablar con los amigos, se va de casa, se divorcia. Como dijo alguno antes los niños son la alegría de una casa, pero tanto adultos como abuelos prefieren vivir cada uno en su casa porque "están más tranquilos". Pues tanta tranquilidad es un aburrimiento. Y para combatirla ponen la tele. Muy bien, fantástico, ¿a alguien le sorprende que haya tanto amargado?
> 
> ...



Lo segundo omitelo porque es de tontos. Yo cuando detecto un hijo de puta solo puedo apartarme (debería abrirle la cabeza si me perjudica pero no soy un chungo y esa gente lo sabe) Yo no tengo que esforzarme en caer bien a nadie, como nadie lo hace conmigo si no es por interés. A mí no me gustan los trepas ni los pelotas ni la gente impuntual ni faltona, así que esa gente a mí ya ves... Lejos. Y hay muchos así.

Lo de los enchufes también tiene miga. Una persona honrada no va por ahí pidiendo que le enchufen o aprovechándose de ello con mucha jeta. 

Tu mensaje va de guay pero esconde mucha hipocresía. De hecho conozco uno que pudiera ser como dices... Lamiendo el culo a quien le interesa y siendo un puerco con quién no o le ve como rival. Suele ser gente así que va de sanos y guays con aficciones y buena imagen. Pero son lo que son.


----------



## al loro (6 Mar 2022)

ahora ya no sabes si vas a morir de covid o por un nuke ruso... esa indecisión total crea depresión!!   IRONIC OFF


----------



## Kenthomi (6 Mar 2022)

al loro dijo:


> ahora ya no sabes si vas a morir de covid o por un nuke ruso... esa indecisión total crea depresión!!   IRONIC OFF



Es un querer y no poder


----------



## DVD1975 (6 Mar 2022)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> No se salva casi nadie y no me refiero a estos últimos dos años de subnormalidad que lo único que ha hecho ha sido aflorar el elefante que estaba en la habitación.
> 
> Por lo menos en mi caso, no conozco ni una sola casa, ni una sola familia, que se libre de algún problema mental por parte de alguno o varios de sus miembros. Y lo peor es que no veo patrón por ningún sitio, hay de todo: gente solitaria, gente con familia, gente con trabajo, gente sin trabajo, gente que le va bien en el trabajo, gente que le va mal, funcivagos amargados... Lo único en común que tienen es que viven tristes y angustiados y van empastillados.
> 
> ...



Cuando pasen hambre ya verás ....


----------



## Jevitronka (6 Mar 2022)

Queremos lo que vemos en la tele. Y no puede ser.

La gente desea lo que tienen o aparentan ser los demás, y por eso tantas depresiones y mierdas. Mientras uno no aprenda a valorar lo que tiene y le dude la polla lo que te ha el resto las ansiedades y las depresiones estarán a la orden del día.


----------



## HaCHa (7 Mar 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Que el mundo que conocíamos probablemente no vuelva.



Porque era una mentira casi tan gorda como el resto de las del capitalismo.


----------



## petiso71 (11 Mar 2022)

Cuatripolares en la ciudadanía


----------



## D_M (11 Mar 2022)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> ¿De dónde nace tanta infelicidad?



De extender la vida. Hace siglos la esperanza de vida eran 30 años, ahora muchisimo más, y eso hace que vivir sea algo parecido a ver una película buena pero a velocidad lenta.


----------



## Lobo macho (11 Mar 2022)

Las malas noticias nos estresan.


----------



## EL FARAON (11 Mar 2022)

Preguntad a algún farmacéutico por las recetas de ansiolíticos y antidepresivos que sirven cada día, no dan abasto.


----------



## petiso71 (12 Mar 2022)

Mucho sol


----------



## Digamelon (12 Mar 2022)

Pues yo estoy de puta madre.


----------



## Visilleras (Jueves a la(s) 1:32 AM)

Reflote necesario.


Yo creo que la peña está peor casi un año después


----------



## magnificent (Jueves a la(s) 10:27 AM)

Por eso Hezpaña es el país Instagram, todo apariencia y todo fake mientras se meten antidepresivos a lo bestia, dime de lo que presumes y te diré de lo que careces


----------



## tixel (Jueves a la(s) 12:06 PM)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Que el mundo que conocíamos probablemente no vuelva.



Vamos que si va a volver. Puedes estar seguro. Otra cosa es que lo veamos nosotros.


----------



## tixel (Jueves a la(s) 12:09 PM)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> Es bastante paradójico que esté tan de moda la meditación entre muchos que reniegan de la religión como solución a los problemas mentales cuando precisamente el rezo y la oración han sido siempre una forma de hacerlo.



Es que ahora cuanto más borrego eres más listo te crees porque tu opinión cuadra con la del resto y con el dogma impuesto y nos pasamos por el forro las enseñanzas y sabiduría de milenios y nos ponemos a hacer payasadas.


----------



## voltaire (Viernes a la(s) 1:14 AM)

Un libro interesante, es filosofia divulgativa. Al respecto de lo que algunos comentarios apuntan en cuanto a la perdida de relaciones verdaderas. Verdaderas en cuanto al reconocimiento del Otro mediante el cual podemos Ser. El otro se a desdibujado y, no dejamos de ser seres sociales. 

LA EXPULSION DE LO DISTINTO BYUNG CHUL HAN

*Resumen de LA EXPULSION DE LO DISTINTO*
Este nuevo ensayo de Byung-Chul Han rastrea el violento poder de lo igual en fenómenos tales como el miedo, la globalización y el terrorismo, que son los que caracterizan la sociedad actual.
Los tiempos en los que existía el otro han pasado. El otro como amigo, el otro como infierno, el otro como misterio, el otro como deseo van desapareciendo, dando paso a lo igual. La proliferación de lo igual es lo que, haciéndose pasar por crecimiento, constituye hoy esas alteraciones patológicas del cuerpo social. Lo que enferma a la sociedad no es la alienación, la sustracción, la prohibición ni la represión, sino la hipercomunicación, el exceso de información, la sobreproducción y el hiperconsumo. La expulsión de lo distinto y el infierno de lo igual ponen en marcha un proceso destructivo totalmente diferente: la depresión y la autodestrucción.


Taluec.


----------



## Adelaido (Viernes a la(s) 1:17 AM)

Y eso viene desde 2020????

Deberíamos de estar así desde 1945... @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos


----------



## Play_91 (Viernes a la(s) 2:33 AM)

Yo lo noté cuando vine a vivir a Madrid. En las ciudades grandes debe haber una cúpula reptiliana de 3 pares de cojones a nivel energético que tiene depresivos a todos los ciudadanos.
Es donde más gente hay, más usar y tirar follando todos con todos, más ansiedad, depresión, pastillas...


----------



## Play_91 (Viernes a la(s) 2:37 AM)

El truco para evitar estos problemas es salirte del sistema. Si estás en la matrix acabarás depresivo.
El que quiera salir que busque la manera en vez de estar ahorrando y ahorrando. La gente quiere ganar dinero y acaba depresiva.
Si quieres no estar mal sal del sistema, vete al campo y medita, neutralizate, deja de estresarte, etc.
Hay gente que hereda 500k y van a por el 1000k pero claro, muertos a estrés. Pues conformate con menos y vive.


----------



## blefaritis (Viernes a la(s) 3:21 AM)

Galvani dijo:


> e) Yo no tengo que esforzarme en caer bien a nadie, como nadie lo hace conmigo si no es por interés. A mí no me gustan los trepas ni los pelotas ni la gente impuntual ni faltona, así que esa gente a mí ya ves... Lejos. Y hay muchos así.



Exacto. Esforzarse por llevarse bien con la gente es de todo menos natural y sano. Una cosa es ser cordial y educado en general (y a partir de ahí que fluya lo que tenga que fluir) y otra tener que pelotear y alabar falsamente para ganar enchufes e influencias. No creo que esto último sea la base de una sociedad sana ni que contribuya a construir relaciones de amistad o de cualquier tipo duraderas y verdaderas.


----------



## plaka plaka (Viernes a la(s) 3:39 AM)

Новая правда dijo:


> Venía a decir esto.
> 
> No creo que las sociedades pasadas estuviesen mejor psicológicamente hablando. La gente ahogaba sus penas en el alcohol en lugar de los antidepresivos, pero sí que es cierto que la sociedad tiene unas exigencias excesivamente altas e irrealizables y personalmente creo que todos somos parte del problema.
> 
> ...



Los que contáis estas historias fantásticas nunca decís la verdad. ¿De qué vivías cuando dejaste el trabajo? ¿Te formaste de qué? ¿Qué trabajo alternativo feliz bien pagado encontraste gracias a unos meses de formarte?

Puto mentiroso ridículo. Si es verdad da detalles payaso. Unos meses "formándose" y ya es feliz con una nueva vida. La gente se tira años estudiando pero este subnormal se forma unos meses mientras recarga las pilas y ya está, con eso le vale para tener un trabajo de puta madre de pocas horas y bien pagado. 

Subnormal me cago en tus muertos.


----------



## Galvani (Viernes a la(s) 5:26 AM)

plaka plaka dijo:


> Los que contáis estas historias fantásticas nunca decís la verdad. ¿De qué vivías cuando dejaste el trabajo? ¿Te formaste de qué? ¿Qué trabajo alternativo feliz bien pagado encontraste gracias a unos meses de formarte?
> 
> Puto mentiroso ridículo. Si es verdad da detalles payaso. Unos meses "formándose" y ya es feliz con una nueva vida. La gente se tira años estudiando pero este subnormal se forma unos meses mientras recarga las pilas y ya está, con eso le vale para tener un trabajo de puta madre de pocas horas y bien pagado.
> 
> Subnormal me cago en tus muertos.



Yo estoy hasta los huevos de rodar por trabajos distintos y dígamos cualificados y solo veo pelotas, trepas, desorden y desidia y gente de mierda que te perjudican. Acabas mal de la cabeza. El mejor trabajo, el que no tienes compañeros, pero claro, vete a ser guardia de garaje etc. A ver si vives con lo que te dan.


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (Viernes a la(s) 6:56 AM)

la depresion viene por los politicos que tenemos que no hacen mas que putear al pueblo poniendole trabas y impuestos.

En otras epocas no habia tanto parasito hijo de la gran puta.

No digo lo que haria con ellos pero os lo podeis imaginar, para empezar los mandaria al paro.


----------



## elpesetilla (Viernes a la(s) 3:44 PM)

huerta o gimnasio, no hay otra

el ejercicio aerobico es pan para hoy y hambre para mañana...

hormonalmente ejercitarse con resistencias, tirar de azada como un cabron / gimnasio, hace milagros, cosa que salir a correr o nadar no hacen


----------



## thefuckingfury (Ayer a la(s) 9:30 AM)

blefaritis dijo:


> Exacto. Esforzarse por llevarse bien con la gente es de todo menos natural y sano. Una cosa es ser cordial y educado en general (y a partir de ahí que fluya lo que tenga que fluir) y otra tener que pelotear y alabar falsamente para ganar enchufes e influencias. No creo que esto último sea la base de una sociedad sana ni que contribuya a construir relaciones de amistad o de cualquier tipo duraderas y verdaderas.



La mejor forma de que te odien es intentar llevarte bien con todo el mundo.


----------



## HurreKin (Ayer a la(s) 9:34 AM)

mediohombres


----------



## Larata (Ayer a la(s) 9:34 AM)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> No se salva casi nadie y no me refiero a estos últimos dos años de subnormalidad que lo único que ha hecho ha sido aflorar el elefante que estaba en la habitación.
> 
> Por lo menos en mi caso, no conozco ni una sola casa, ni una sola familia, que se libre de algún problema mental por parte de alguno o varios de sus miembros. Y lo peor es que no veo patrón por ningún sitio, hay de todo: gente solitaria, gente con familia, gente con trabajo, gente sin trabajo, gente que le va bien en el trabajo, gente que le va mal, funcivagos amargados... Lo único en común que tienen es que viven tristes y angustiados y van empastillados.
> 
> ...



Esto da para horas de conversación y estudio.


----------



## Mas Pauer (Ayer a la(s) 9:48 AM)

elpesetilla dijo:


> huerta o gimnasio, no hay otra
> 
> el ejercicio aerobico es pan para hoy y hambre para mañana...
> 
> hormonalmente ejercitarse con resistencias, tirar de azada como un cabron / gimnasio, hace milagros, cosa que salir a correr o nadar no hacen



Yo estoy viendo a mucha gente que está tirando de azada (y que nunca lo había hecho antes) por mi pueblo y los de la zona. Algunos que no tienen campo y se ponen a hacer canteros torcidos, acequias que eso parece un tobogan... donde pueden, en campos landa, en tierra de nadie...
*Por cierto, aquí solo venden Bellota, ¿qué otras marcas conocéis?*

A mi una de las cosas que más me gustan, es usar una azada heredada, que tenga muchas décadas a sus lomos, sobre todo de cabeza ligera y desgastada (afilada), azada de precisión más que azadón. Y con el mango con un pulido de los cayos de muchas manos que ni con lija fina.
Esa madera además es más densa y por tanto duradera qeu las de ahora que se fabrican en masa por gente sin pasión por la morisca. La madera de hace sesenta años hacia atrás, era de crecimiento lento, más dura y densa y por tanto duradera. Ahora en principio, si pueden compran madera de plantación rápida, mucho más frácturable si le das a una templadera de hierro sin querer.

*¿Como véis lo abrir un hilo sobre azadas, azadones, azadillas y morisicas?* Yo creo que sí joder, y @eL PERR0 también le gustan estas cosas. Un día me salieron de casualidad por amazon, azadas de mango largo fabricadas en Reino Unido, en las especificaciones ponía una particularidad, la cabeza estaba pulida a espejo por lo que cuando pegabas un azazado en terreno húmedo no se te pegaba un tolmo de tierra de seis kilos en la cabeza de azadil.
Aparte que en ámbito defensivo es un arma poderosa en manos expertas, no si habéis visto alguna demostración en vivo... hacen así como ganchos, tiro lateral que acojona de lo potente que es, golpe en la almedra con la trasera, y ya cuando el xicomalo de turno está en el suelo, se le parte en dos. Como muchos sabéis una de estas peleas sucedio en el pueblo de los cirboneros, por un problema de lindes. Uno a cabo partido por la mitad...

Lo dicho, a ver que opináis, un hilo para ir probando y luego ya si podemos *subforo de azadas con entrada por invitación para que no entren trols. 

¿Hilo de azadas con fvria porsina ya? *La pelota está es vuestro tejado, como diría algún monguer de una peli americana. 

*




*


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (Ayer a la(s) 10:05 AM)




----------



## Kolbe (Ayer a la(s) 10:11 AM)

Sociedad que ha perdido sus raíces católicas y que se encamina a la perdición


----------



## Pepeprisas (Ayer a la(s) 10:14 AM)

La gente hace caso a sus gobernantes y a la Mierdatele y claro, han hecho de sus mente y cuerpos un Cristo que no hay quien lo arregle ahora.


----------



## petiso71 (Ayer a la(s) 5:25 PM)

La cuesta de febrero


----------



## Ultraboost (Ayer a la(s) 5:27 PM)

Es que lo ven negro


----------



## Lemavos (Ayer a la(s) 5:31 PM)

Cuando ves que por mucho que te esfuerces te follan vivo con impuestos confiscatorios (por trabajar, por heredar, por donar, por comprar, por mantener) para mantener gente que no se esfuerzan pues obviamente la mente colapsa y la gente se deprime o se suicida. 

Pero los POLÍTICOS, funcionarios, pensionistas, asesores, ccaa, ayuntamientos, diputaciones, ibex 35, dicen que todo va bien.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (Ayer a la(s) 5:37 PM)

*NO PASA NADA.

ELON MUSK OS RECUERDA QUE LA SOLUCION TECSNOLOGISCA A VUESTRA DEPRESION Y ANSIEDAD ...

...A YA ESTA IMPLEMENTADA... Y ESTA FUNCIONANDO ... DE PUTA MADRE.

ESTA ACABANDO DE UN TAJO CON LOS PROBLEMAS DE LOS DEPRIMIDOS Y ANSIOSOS

NUNCA VOLEREIS A ESCUCHAR QUE SE QUEJEN DE NADA DE ESO POR QUE MUCHOS SE VAN CURANDO DE FORMA PERMANENTE A BUEN RICMO  *





6.6K viewsD Anon, 12:45








ENJOY
​


----------



## XRL (Ayer a la(s) 11:29 PM)

sálvese quien pueda dijo:


> En las casas ya no hay niños. Es muy triste.
> A mí mis sobrinos me dan alegría y jolgorio en casa.



no todos soportamos estar con niños y menos cuidarlos

no todos somos iguales

a mi me cambias niños por chortinas folladoras y ahí estoy de acuerdo contigo


----------



## tedese (Ayer a la(s) 11:34 PM)

El cafelito de las mañanas (adiccion)...

El monsanto del mediodia (lista roja y verde de greenpeace en relacion a los fabricantes que incorporan y los que no.. transgenicos en sus productos elaborados destinados a alimentacion humana)

Y para rematar el postre: el soylent green de la noche: la tortilla precocinada del super.



Que erial mas guay nos esta quedando...


----------

